# Postez vos plus belles macros



## joubichou (10 Avril 2007)

Fleurs ,insectes,objets,voici le fil des macros,c'est le printemps,tout renaît Lancez vous








*POUR RAPPEL*


> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas dépasser une taille de 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale*pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...) et *un poids de 150Ko*. Nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas citer les photos* ou images pour les mêmes raisons.
> Le forum Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour parler de techniques, il vous sera demandé de faire part de vos critiques techniques *uniquement* dans les sujets _ad-hoc_ existants ou créés sur demande par ou en accord avec les modérateurs.
> *Quelques *commentaires constructifs(pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement utiles mais si la photo appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire suivre la suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine".
> Sauf cas exceptionnels, *évitez les séries *(15 photos du même lac pris sous toutes les coutures, ça craint un peu... dixit le grand sage Lebowski) sinon les messages seront supprimés sans autre préavis, à vous donc de choisir dans une série la photo la plus parlante, émouvante, belle.
> *La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*


----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Avril 2007)

Bonne idée Joubichou et bravo    pour ne pas flooder en voici une petite qui bosse dur


----------



## joubichou (10 Avril 2007)

Bravo gnoumy,très belle


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2007)

Et si on conservait la r&#232;gle de "vos plus belles..."? Une photo par jour et/ou par page?


----------



## joubichou (10 Avril 2007)

ok mais  il faut bien démarrer le fil


----------



## joubichou (11 Avril 2007)

Au début on va dire une par jour et puis on verra comment évolue le fil


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2007)

Avec les moyens du bord


----------



## wip (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

Je fais les fonds de tiroir 



​


----------



## lumai (11 Avril 2007)

*La coriandre vient de germer.





*​


----------



## Sloughi (11 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (11 Avril 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Avril 2007)

Salut à tous et bravo pour vos macros


----------



## wip (12 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (12 Avril 2007)

Mouche à M...


----------



## jugnin (12 Avril 2007)

C'est moins propre que les images de wip ou joubichou, mais j'm'applique.


----------



## La mouette (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (12 Avril 2007)

et ben voilà ça a bien démarré


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> et ben voilà ça a bien démarré



Très bien démarré. Il y a déjà quelques superbes images, bravo !


----------



## Sloughi (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (12 Avril 2007)

une petite phalaenopsis pour la route!  
Désolée, mais j'ai pas d'objectif macro :rose:  dc je fais avec les moyens du bord!  

Voir la pièce jointe 13985


Tres bonne idée ce fil on en prend plein les yeux!  Il y a vraiment de superbes photos!


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (12 Avril 2007)

c'est fou ce qu'on peut trouver dans la nature en observant bien


----------



## Crismac (13 Avril 2007)

Encore de la Mouche.


----------



## Crismac (13 Avril 2007)

Il serait bien dans le mesure du possible, de mettre le nom de ce que l'on présente.
(_Si je peux me permettre._)


----------



## joubichou (13 Avril 2007)

en français ou en latin?


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2007)

_est-ce si important ? parce que dans les musca, vous allez vous amuser par exemple&#8230; 
_


----------



## Crismac (13 Avril 2007)

De préférence en FRANCAIS


----------



## wip (13 Avril 2007)

Ca, il me semble que c'est une araignée... ou un Spiderman... je sais plus trop... :rateau:



​


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2007)

Crismac a dit:


> De pr&#233;f&#233;rence en FRANCAIS



_quel int&#233;r&#234;t alors de demander les noms ? s'il faut &#234;tre pr&#233;cis autant vraiment l'&#234;tre&#8230; non ? _

Nota Bene : les majuscules sur le net sont consid&#233;r&#233;s comme un cri. Merci de ne pas en abuser (le gras peut servir dans ton cas)


----------



## Crismac (13 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4234824 a dit:
			
		

> _est-ce si important ? parce que dans les musca, vous allez vous amuser par exemple
> _


Pour moi Oui, j'aime bien savoir ce que je regarde. Plus c'est précis et mieux c'est .

Mais bon ce n'est pas non plus un site d'entomologie. Donc Mouche, Musca, Mouche à damier, ou mouche grise de la viande, tout ça c'est pareil, et ça me conviendrait parfaitement. En latin ça donne "Sacophaga carnaria", moi je préfère le Français.


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2007)

La macro, bien que n&#233;cessitant une technicit&#233; particuli&#232;re, reste de la photo. Avec notamment les notions d'abstraction et de graphisme propres &#224; la photo. La macro n'est pas faite pour cr&#233;er un index zoologique ou v&#233;g&#233;tal, m&#234;me s'il est un outil indispensable pour le faire.
Indiquer syst&#233;matique la nature de l'objet de la photo post&#233;e n'apportera pas forc&#233;ment plus et doit rester, il me semble, le choix propre du photographe. 
Il reste bien s&#251;r la possiblit&#233; de contacter de mani&#232;re priv&#233;e le photographe (vive les mp) pour qui voudrait plus d'info.


----------



## Crismac (13 Avril 2007)

lumai a dit:


> La macro, bien que nécessitant une technicité particulière, reste de la photo. Avec notamment les notions d'abstraction et de graphisme propres à la photo. La macro n'est pas faite pour créer un index zoologique ou végétal, même s'il est un outil indispensable pour le faire.
> Indiquer systématique la nature de l'objet de la photo postée n'apportera pas forcément plus et doit rester, il me semble, le choix propre du photographe.
> Il reste bien sûr la possiblité de contacter de manière privée le photographe (vive les mp) pour qui voudrait plus d'info.


OOOOK !


----------



## Crismac (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (13 Avril 2007)

En plein boulot le pépère


----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2007)

Déjà postée il y a longtemps dans vos meilleures photos, mais en attendant de nouvelles images, je poste deux trois de mes meilleures macros.


----------



## mamyblue (13 Avril 2007)

De magnifiques photos. Bravo à tous !!!


----------



## joubichou (13 Avril 2007)

une que j'ai fait cet aprem et qui m'a valu quelques compliments


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## esope (13 Avril 2007)

cool ce fil...


----------



## Crismac (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (14 Avril 2007)

le papillon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le crop


----------



## Sloughi (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (15 Avril 2007)

Superbe ton papillon, joubichou.
Le mien, (sans crop).


----------



## MamaCass (15 Avril 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Avril 2007)

De futures fleurs d'oranger


----------



## joubichou (15 Avril 2007)

encore une petite d'hier


----------



## Crismac (16 Avril 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (16 Avril 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (16 Avril 2007)




----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2007)

_MaMaCass : f&#233;licitations, toi tu sais ce que veut dire "plus belles" !! 

(et merci pour le reste, je verrais si jeudi j'ai le temps d'aller m'empoisonner o&#249; tu sais&#8230; demain, j'aurais pas le temps ! )
_


----------



## macmarco (16 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (17 Avril 2007)

Je vous ai à l'Oeil


----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (17 Avril 2007)

voili voilou




​


----------



## gnoumy34 (17 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2007)




----------



## mado (17 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Avril 2007)

merci &#224; Craquounette de m'avoir montr&#233; le lien vers ce fil  :love: il se trouve que je suis dans ma p&#233;riode macro pour le moment   je d&#233;couvre mon nouvel appareil num&#233;rique 

petite photo d'un bourgeon et  d'une toile d'arraign&#233;e...


----------



## maximeG (18 Avril 2007)

Vous en pensez quoi??:rateau:






EDIT: Y a quelqu'un pour m'aider, l'image ne veut pas s'afficher...


----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2007)

Tr&#232;s sympa 

Poste la directement ici


----------



## joubichou (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (18 Avril 2007)

maximeG a dit:


> Vous en pensez quoi??:rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au lieu de coller le lien direct, colle le BBcode, image.


----------



## maximeG (18 Avril 2007)

Bon, voil&#224;, je sais pas pourquoi, je ne peux plus &#233;diter. Je m'excuse au pr&#234;t des modos.
(supprimez le message pr&#233;c&#233;dent si vous voulez).


----------



## Sloughi (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## wip (19 Avril 2007)

Joubichou, tu es vraiment HYPER impressionnant en macro  :love: .
Ton objectif est stabilisé ? Tu utilises toujours un pied ?



​


----------



## joubichou (19 Avril 2007)

non je n'utilise jamais de pied puisque j'ai un 105 mm stabilisé,toutes sont faites à main levée,cet objectif est redoutable


----------



## mamyblue (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (19 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## lumai (19 Avril 2007)

Je ne crois pas avoir vu dans ce fil de définition de ce qu'est la macrophotographie.

Wikipédia indique entre autre: 



> La *macrophotographie* est l'ensemble des techniques photographiques permettant de photographier des sujets de petite taille. Le terme désigne l'activité photographique associée à ces techniques. Les rapports de grandissement en macrophotographie se situent entre les échelles 1:1 (taille réelle) et 10:1 (dix fois plus gros que la taille réelle). Au-delà, on parle de photomicrographie, technique mise en uvre en médecine, en imagerie scientifique, etc.
> Macrophotographie est le terme usuel qui désigne la _photomacrographie_, souvent abrégée en *macrophoto* ou *macro*.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Merci


----------



## MamaCass (19 Avril 2007)

Merci Lumai de cette pr&#233;cision, donc en gros on fait pour la plupart d'entre nous de la proxigraphie...

Sinon un site que j'aime beaucoup

http://www.macrophotographie.eu/


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4241624 a dit:
			
		

> Merci


Bobby?  :affraid:


----------



## joubichou (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Ah&#8230; ben si on peut en poster plusieurs par jour, vais flooder un peu moi tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2007)

bonjour tout le monde. Et bravo.


----------



## Crismac (20 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (20 Avril 2007)

superbe


----------



## wip (20 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (20 Avril 2007)




----------



## mado (20 Avril 2007)

Mes fleurs et mes bestioles 




​


----------



## Hades88 (20 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (21 Avril 2007)




----------



## wip (21 Avril 2007)

Bonjour Hades88 . Je te conseille de relire le haut de page 



​


----------



## MamaCass (21 Avril 2007)

Dur dur de passe après wip :rose:


----------



## La mouette (21 Avril 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (21 Avril 2007)




----------



## Redoch (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## Redoch (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## wip (22 Avril 2007)

Quel d&#233;but de page !!!  :love:

La Mouette, ta photo est vraiment magnifiques !! 





​


----------



## Captain_X (22 Avril 2007)

comme tu vois on a toucher à rien  

y'a même encore des trucs qui sont là en guise d'invitation


----------



## MamaCass (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## fanou (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## Redoch (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (23 Avril 2007)

J'adore ce fil, je n'avais pas encore posté, maintenant oui, et je m'abonne  . Il y'a vraiment de très belles photos !!  







_clic sur l'image pour l'avoir en grand..._​


----------



## wip (23 Avril 2007)

Welcome Rom1, une petite touche artistique nous fera pas de mal  






​


----------



## Sloughi (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## Souvaroff (24 Avril 2007)

*En manque D'inspiration, Je prends sur ce qui m'est donné  !!  
*


​


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2007)

Rien n'oblige non plus &#224; poster...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Je n'osai pas le dire&#8230;


----------



## Souvaroff (24 Avril 2007)

C'est Vrai !! Mais bon


----------



## ItomPomme (24 Avril 2007)

Je suis certainement Hors-sujet mais je veux juste faire plaisir a DM-XM2 avec ce Bouvier Bernois ...!!


----------



## lumai (24 Avril 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Je ne crois pas avoir vu dans ce fil de définition de ce qu'est la macrophotographie.
> 
> Wikipédia indique entre autre:





> La *macrophotographie* est l'ensemble des techniques photographiques permettant de photographier des sujets de petite taille. Le terme désigne l'activité photographique associée à ces techniques. Les rapports de grandissement en macrophotographie se situent entre les échelles 1:1 (taille réelle) et 10:1 (dix fois plus gros que la taille réelle). Au-delà, on parle de photomicrographie, technique mise en uvre en médecine, en imagerie scientifique, etc.
> Macrophotographie est le terme usuel qui désigne la _photomacrographie_, souvent abrégée en *macrophoto* ou *macro*.
> 
> 
> ...


Oui c'est hors sujet, il semble.

Vous aurez surement remarqué que dans l'ensemble du forum portfolio, il est demandé aux participants, un minimum de sens critique vis à vis de ses propres photos. Ceci permet d'une part de maintenir un minimum de qualité dans ce qui est posté mais d'autre part aussi d'encourager chacun à progresser de par cette discipline.

À ma connaissance ce fil est tout aussi concerné que les autres.

Qui plus est la macro photographie, ou proxyphotographie (ce qui semble plus correspondre pour beaucoup d'entre nous d'après la définition de wikipédia), est un domaine de la photographie qui demande une technicité assez poussée.


----------



## ItomPomme (24 Avril 2007)

[SIZE=-1]On ne m'y reprendra plus, mille excuses pour avoir terni ce fil !

[/SIZE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

J'avoue que mon premier conseil sera de relire ce qu'a post&#233; Lumai&#8230; mais j'imagine que tu vas me trouver d&#233;sagr&#233;able 
Cela dit, au vu de ce qui arrive &#224; tous les autres fils o&#249; comme l'a pr&#233;cis&#233; Lumai, il est demand&#233; certaines rigueurs de la part des participants, ce n'est pas plus mal qu'ailleurs .

Et si on rebaptisait le fil ?

Pour ma part&#8230; je reste &#224; la *macro* et &#224; la gestion de la profondeur de champ avec ces petites fleurs de 2mm de diam&#232;tre aux pistils en forme de c&#339;ur, puisque c'est bien connu ; en moi, tout n'est qu'amour :mouais:


----------



## r0m1 (25 Avril 2007)

Dans la s&#233;rie des abeilles, la seule que j'ai r&#233;ussie &#224; choper, je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; je crois, mais c'est p&#244; s&#251;r car j'avais r&#233;ussi plusieurs clich&#233;s d'elle, mais &#224; mon sens, c'est le plus int&#233;ressant


----------



## La mouette (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2007)

_vous n'avez pas d'overdose ? 
_


----------



## wip (25 Avril 2007)

Non ça va 

Et toi ? 



​


----------



## joubichou (25 Avril 2007)

pourquoi une overdose,la macro est un plaisir sans cesse renouvelé,et elle permet de voir des beautés invisibles à l'oeil nu


----------



## mado (25 Avril 2007)

Moi c'est plutôt ce que je mange qui attire mon oeil :rose: ..
Et puis c'est plutôt de la proxiphotographie si j'ai bien suivi les explications de lumaï.
Pas grave ?




​


----------



## ItomPomme (25 Avril 2007)

Pour me rattraper


----------



## Sloughi (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## Crismac (26 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

superbes. Merci Joubichou.


----------



## Redoch (27 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Crismac (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2007)

_Merci Redoch de me faire esp&#233;rer un peu d'esth&#233;tique, merci ! 

(n'allez pas vous m&#233;prendre, j'ai une formation naturaliste, g&#233;ologique surtout mais j'ai pratiqu&#233; un inventaire naturaliste pour un site* sur lequel j'&#233;tais guide vert donc je suis bien au courant de certaines choses&#8230; mais diable un peu de beaut&#233;, &#231;a ne fait de mal &#224; personne&#8230; )


*site naturel prot&#233;g&#233; par la CE car accueillant un papillon de nuit end&#233;mique. 
_


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2007)

bah je vais t'int&#233;resser, interdiction d'acc&#232;s au sujet pendant ce week-end.


----------



## joubichou (27 Avril 2007)

houlà quelle ambiance ici,tiens un beau bourdon noir (si quelqu'un connait le nom?)


----------



## Redoch (27 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4248954 a dit:
			
		

> _Merci Redoch de me faire espérer un peu d'esthétique, merci !
> 
> (n'allez pas vous méprendre, j'ai une formation naturaliste, géologique surtout mais j'ai pratiqué un inventaire naturaliste pour un site* sur lequel j'étais guide vert donc je suis bien au courant de certaines choses mais diable un peu de beauté, ça ne fait de mal à personne )
> 
> ...



OUps venant de toi (grand modo ),   , merci bien​


----------



## lumai (27 Avril 2007)

Mandarine ou clémentine, bref un peu de vitamines quoi ! 




​


----------



## MamaCass (27 Avril 2007)

Lumai :love:


----------



## ItomPomme (27 Avril 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> tiens un beau bourdon noir (si quelqu'un connait le nom?)





Voili Voilou


----------



## macmarco (28 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (29 Avril 2007)




----------



## Lalis (29 Avril 2007)

Il faisait si beau hier dans le jardin de Joseph...

*Pivoine arbustive​*


​
_C'est un peu mieux, comme ça ?_ :rose:


----------



## Sloughi (29 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2007)

Euh&#8230; la m&#234;me en nette il y a ?


----------



## Eniluap (1 Mai 2007)

Amateurs de plantes grimpantes, bonjour!  



​


----------



## MamaCass (1 Mai 2007)




----------



## Lalis (1 Mai 2007)

*Clic ici pour un plus gros format*


----------



## Crismac (2 Mai 2007)




----------



## Crismac (2 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4249236 a dit:
			
		

> bah je vais t'intéresser, interdiction d'accès au sujet pendant ce week-end.


 
Puisque tu me le demandes il serait discourtois, de ma part de ne pas te répondre.
Mais ça viens certainement de moi, mais là encore tu m'intéresses pas, désolé.


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2007)

*C'est bien : si respecter les r&#232;gles ne t'int&#233;ressent pas, tu n'es pas oblig&#233; de participer au sujet. Dont acte, je t'aide dans cette t&#226;che.  
*


----------



## Macounette (2 Mai 2007)

Une petite proxyphoto (si j'ai bien compris) 






Bonne journ&#233;e &#224; toutez&#233;atouss...


----------



## wip (2 Mai 2007)

Dommage Crismac... Ta dernière photo était magnifique .
Pourquoi tout gacher par manque de respect ?? .





​


----------



## fanou (2 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (2 Mai 2007)

les moustiques aussi ça bouge vite


----------



## wip (2 Mai 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> Photos d'atomes de moustique...


C'est un 105mm que tu as ou un microscope ??


----------



## joubichou (2 Mai 2007)

c'est un 105 mm et sans bonnettes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

wip a dit:


> C'est un 105mm que tu as ou un microscope ??



Non, du FlyTox. 

Superbes.


----------



## lumai (3 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## wip (3 Mai 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> c'est un 105 mm et sans bonnettes



Et c'est un crop 100% je suppose non ? 

_*Un bébé sauterelle*_​ 


​


----------



## joubichou (3 Mai 2007)

oui c'est un crop mais léger


----------



## wip (3 Mai 2007)

Et tu connais la distance de mise au point mini de ton objectif ? Ca a l'air canon... 

_*Ici, crop à 100%




*_​


----------



## Macounette (3 Mai 2007)

... mais c'est a_proxy_matif. 





(clic pour le grand format)

exif : 70mm, 1/25, f/4.5, ISO 400.


----------



## Eniluap (3 Mai 2007)

​
Dommage pour vous que vous n'aillez pas l'odeur, c'est un régal!  

Lumai, je voulais te dire que tes macarons étaient splendides, autant à voir qu'a déguster j'en suis certaine.  tu devrais pas jouer avec la gourmandise des gens comme ça.... je suis certaine d'en rêver cette nuit!    
Quand à toi Wip, je trouve ta sauterelle miniature très assortie aux macarons qui la précède!  
C'est la mode du vert????


----------



## MamaCass (3 Mai 2007)

En effet, la page est toute verte :love: c'est le printemps 
Bravo &#224; tous et zatoutes


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mai 2007)

très jolie la photo du moustique 


j'attends de voir une macro d'un insecte écrasé, juste pour rire


----------



## wip (4 Mai 2007)

Désolé, j'ai pas ça en stock pour le moment :rateau:.

Mais en attendant, je te propose une chenille dont le nom est _Chenille du cul dorée_ (à ne pas confondre avec le cul d'Odré qui doit être moins piquant quand même... )



​


----------



## je hais les ordis (4 Mai 2007)

judicieuse remarque   

par contre j'ai un peu de mal a différencier le cul de la tête d'une chenille . je vois pas ou il faut regarder 
 

bon allez zou


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2007)

_et tes photos ? 
_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

Ah oui tiens 
Sinon, pour sa question, je lui proposerais de bouffer une des extr&#233;mit&#233;s de la chenille. Si &#231;a a un go&#251;t de chiottes, c'est que c'&#233;tait pas la t&#234;te


----------



## Redoch (5 Mai 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (5 Mai 2007)

Qui trouvera ce que c'est? J'attend vos propositions!



​


----------



## mado (5 Mai 2007)

Aucune idée mademoiselle  Je dois avoir des hallus.. je vois des champignons 







​


----------



## joubichou (5 Mai 2007)

Bravo Roberto,tu verras la macro c'est passionnant


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2007)

wipmonpantalontr&#232;svite;4241613 a dit:
			
		

> Mais en attendant, je te propose une chenille dont le nom est _Chenille du cul dor&#233;e_ (&#224; ne pas confondre avec le cul d'Odr&#233; qui doit &#234;tre moins piquant quand m&#234;me... )








Ceci est une proxyphotographie de mon cul.​


----------



## joubichou (5 Mai 2007)

ça a pas l'air bien piquant j'en ferais bien une macrophotographie


----------



## yvos (6 Mai 2007)




----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2007)

Comme chaque ann&#233;e, &#224; la m&#234;me &#233;poque, je suis retourn&#233; &#224; un petit col du Fenouill&#232;des retrouver ces &#233;tranges olibrius qu'on y trouvre : comme si une &#233;norme fourmi se retrouvait avec un abdomen hypertrophi&#233; et, qui plus est, &#224; rayures. Celui-ci avait un app&#233;tit f&#233;roce. C'est un berberomeloe majalis (anciennement m&#233;lo&#233; majalis). Quand on il y en a, &#231;a se voit bien vu la taille plut&#244;t imposante (4 cm de long pour celui-ci qui &#233;tait de taille modeste) et le maillot &#224; rayures (le rouge c'est pour avertir que c'est pas bon : si on l'emb&#234;te, il &#233;met un liquide d&#233;sagr&#233;able).


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2007)

Pour revenir à des bestioles plus fréquentables  un vieux scan :


----------



## Macounette (7 Mai 2007)

_cliquez sur l'image pour voir le grand format _


----------



## Eniluap (7 Mai 2007)

Un coeur de rose! ​


----------



## Lalis (7 Mai 2007)

Qu'est-ce que c'est ?







Allez, un indice : Joubichou devrait trouver. ​


----------



## MamaCass (7 Mai 2007)

Des &#233;corces de bouleau ? :love:


----------



## joubichou (8 Mai 2007)

oui: écorces de bouleau


----------



## Lalis (8 Mai 2007)

*Mimulus*


----------



## Lalis (9 Mai 2007)

Les jours fériés sont propices à ouvrir l'il.

*Lis rouge*




Franchement, avec le vent, le timide soleil et l'affreux défilé poujadiste des fêtes johanniques, il faut vraiment que mon appareil photo soit un très très bon (choisi grâce à MacGé) pour arriver à ce résultat. Il y a encore des défauts, mais comparé à ce que je faisais il y a encore quelques semaines, _"y'a pas photo"_.


----------



## joubichou (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)

pas mes plus belles macros (car les fleurs fan&#233;es, c'est bof quand m&#234;me) mais est-ce que quelqu'un plus p&#234;chu que moi en botanisme (on peut pas &#234;tre allergique &#224; un grand nombre de pollens et aimer les fleurs, c'est inconciliable ! ) pourrait m'aider ?

j'h&#233;site sur ces orchid&#233;es de prairies humides (non entretenues et pr&#233;serv&#233;es gr&#226;ce &#224; un lac de barrage) de Bretagne entre Orchis morio, Orchis laxiflora et Orchis mascula class&#233;es dans l'ordre de mes convictions&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Je ne peux pas nommer cette fleur, j'en sais fichtre rien, une variété d'azalée il me semble...​


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)

_et dire que j'attendais que tu m'identifies mes orchis !  bravo quand m&#234;me ! 
_


----------



## Lalis (11 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Je l'aime bien : je la trouve pleine de chair



On en mangerait ! :love: :love: :love: 

Ne surtout pas manger celle-ci !

*Digitale*...




​


----------



## joubichou (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)

_860 pixels&#8230; tu ferais pas un bon webmaster ! 
_


----------



## La mouette (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## Redoch (12 Mai 2007)




----------



## mado (12 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Lalis (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## joubichou (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## Redoch (15 Mai 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (16 Mai 2007)




----------



## Lalis (17 Mai 2007)

*Bientôt ici, des lis... *




​
Pffff... j'arrive pas à me mettre au boulot... :rose: :hein: 


@MamaCass : miam ! :love: :love: 

@joubichou : Oui, on dit des lys... ou des lis (dixit mon ami Robert)   Merci du cdb


----------



## MamaCass (17 Mai 2007)




----------



## joubichou (18 Mai 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Mai 2007)

Poule contre Hirondelle


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2007)

C'est pas vraiment de la macro, mais...  en attendant mon 100mm/2.8 USM Macro  j'fais ce que j'peux 











_comme d'hab, cliquez sur les petits pour voir les grands _


----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Mai 2007)




----------



## Lalis (20 Mai 2007)

Ce gros bourdon (qui ressemble à *celui de Joubichou*, le soleil et le talent en moins  photo non retouchée, juste recadrée) vient tous les jours se gorger dans le jasmin et se rouler dans le pollen. J'ai fini par le capturer en images.
Le chèvrefeuille attire aussi des abeilles et de petites guêpes. Ce sera (peut-être) pour un autre jour.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2007)

Classique


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Classique


_
peut-être mais comme d'hab' ta sensibilité ressort c'est beau simplement, sensible et poétique (rien de moins ! ) _


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2007)

:rose:

Je sais pas si la suivante est aussi "po&#233;tique"


----------



## joubichou (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## La mouette (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## Miston (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2007)

Je vous sert une mousse?


----------



## joubichou (22 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

My turn&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Bon euh&#8230; :rose: D&#233;sol&#233;&#8230; j'en ai plusieurs


----------



## MamaCass (22 Mai 2007)

C'est pas grave c'est trop b&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;oooo :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

FALLAIT PAS L'DIIIIREEE !!!  

Une autre alors&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2007)

j'aime bien la derniere, en revanche pour la premi&#232;re (celle qui est assez phallique  ), je suis pas sur pour le cadre..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Bah, les cadres, c'est subjectif  Difficile d'&#234;tre universel. Merci pour le commentaire positif en tout cas


----------



## Redoch (22 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## fanou (23 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (23 Mai 2007)

fanou t'es imboulable,belle photo


----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## je hais les ordis (23 Mai 2007)

joubichou c'est quoi ton secret pour te rapprocher autant ?? en tout cas j'aime vraiment beacoup, bravo à toi


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2007)

fanou & jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Green green​



Ben non, jaune, jaune, enfin jaune, blanc, noir


----------



## Redoch (24 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Lalis (24 Mai 2007)

@Roberto : :love:


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

_Première macro.  
Critique siouplet? :rose:​_


----------



## lumai (25 Mai 2007)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas avoir vu dans ce fil de d&#233;finition de ce qu'est la macrophotographie.
> 
> Wikip&#233;dia indique entre autre:
> 
> ...



Donc th&#233;oriquement une macrophoto, c'est une photographie pour laquelle l'image de l'objet sur le capteur ou la pellicule est au moins aussi grande que l'objet lui-m&#234;me.
Ceci est difficilement r&#233;alisable avec les petits capteurs des APN, d'o&#249; l'appellation de proxiphotographie.

La macro n'est donc pas seulement le fait de prendre en photo des plantes ou des insectes, mais surtout de photographier de petits objets et d&#233;tails avec un fort grossissement.

J'aime bien ta photo et je ne connais pas la taille initiale de cette fleur, mais je doute qu'il s'agisse d'une macro.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Si si, c'est bien une macro! J'ai pris cette photo dans le pays des minipousses, elle fait donc bien la taille du capteur!  

Merci pour les infos et les coups de boule. Je vais essayer de me rapprocher.
Le soucis c'est qu'il faut trouver le juste en milieu entre distance mini de mise au point et puissance de la focale. :hein: 
Nikkor 18-70 avec mise au point mini &#224; 38 cm. 

Pas de raison que j'y arrive p&#244;!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Si. J'en suis d&#233;sol&#233; 
Tu ne peux pas faire de la macro avec cet objectif.
A moins d'y adjoindre une bonnette ou une bague-allonge.

La signature visuelle d'une macro, outre le taux d'agrandissement, c'est aussi la profondeur de champ infime (souvent, moins d'un millim&#232;tre de zone de nettet&#233. Le genre de photo qui te permet de voir les facettes d'un &#339;il de mouche mais qui rend tout autour compl&#232;tement flou.

Exemple : un 50 mm f1.8 avec une bague de 20 mm, c'est une mise au point &#224; 6 centim&#232;tres (environ, on doit pouvoir trouver ou calculer la distance pr&#233;cise, j'imagine&#8230 et une zone de nettet&#233; de l'ordre de grandeur des derni&#232;res photos que j'ai post&#233;es.


----------



## Redoch (25 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2007)

*hey dites&#8230; on s'en fout un peu des diff&#233;rences entre proxy et macro-photographie, c'est pas Chasseurs d'Images ici&#8230; 
*


----------



## Lalis (25 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Vaut mieux admirer les belles _centaurées_ de Redoch, ou les jolies _hémérocalles_ de Khyu :tropfièredeconnaîtrelesnomsdesfleurs: :rose: :ettropbêteaussimaisc'estpasgrave:
> _(car les fleurs, c'est joli à voir, mais c'est joli à dire aussi )
> _



*F*ar*p*aitement d'accord, ma chère  
Mais je n'aurais pas dit _centaurées_, plutôt des _nigelles de Damas_ ?  

Bah, qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse ? Elle sont tellement belles, ces fleurs ! :love:  Je les boulerais bien si je le pouvais...

Ci-dessous, une *nepeta*, vivace dans laquelle les chats adorent se frotter, se rouler... parfum balsamique garanti.  





@Redoch : j'ai horreur des chenilles :sick: , mais tu me les rendrais presque (presque  ) sympathiques


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Mai 2007)

Pour "relever" le débat


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## joanes (26 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> photo qu'on sait où t'as été diner hier soir...​


----------



## joubichou (26 Mai 2007)




----------



## Redoch (26 Mai 2007)

@Elisnice et Lalis, puisque vous aimez les fleurs celle-ci est pour vous.
Si vous connaissez le therme exact, je veux bien être mis au courant car ces orchidés poussent sauvagement devant chez moi.


​
@Choubichou ce n'est plus de la macro là......


----------



## gnoumy34 (27 Mai 2007)




----------



## mado (27 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (28 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## esope (29 Mai 2007)

_et pour les pinailleurs c'est de la vrai macro au rapport 1:1..._


----------



## mado (30 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## donatello (30 Mai 2007)




----------



## donatello (30 Mai 2007)

Pour marquer le coup :rateau: 









Hop !


----------



## joubichou (2 Juin 2007)




----------



## joubichou (4 Juin 2007)

une de mes premières en raw


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

superbe. Excellente.


----------



## fanou (5 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Souvaroff (5 Juin 2007)

L'ennui sur cette photo, c'est qu'on voit que mon capteur etait sale&#8230; ​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juin 2007)

oups. sorry.


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2007)




----------



## donatello (6 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (7 Juin 2007)

Enfin d'aeonium pour les botanistes avertis.





​


----------



## Lalis (8 Juin 2007)

Il y a encore du travail pour que ce soit vraiment de la macro (avec le flou tout autour :love: ), mais je ne suis pas mécontente de ma visiteuse quotidienne, une charmante abeille charpentière, qui a choisi aujourd'hui la clématite (2ème floraison).





clic photo pour voir en grand, c'est plus flatteur​


----------



## Lalis (8 Juin 2007)

*Mademoiselle fait sa toilette*




Oh la la, tous ces compliments... :rose:  Merci merci :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2007)

_





ceci n'est pas une macro, juste un crop 100&#37; avec l'EOS 5D et son 24/105&#8230; ​_


----------



## toys (9 Juin 2007)

je sais pas si s'est ma plus belle mais s'est la première que je trouve réussi. 
je m'attaque au insecte mais s'est dure se bouge tout le temps.


----------



## fanou (10 Juin 2007)

J'ai sa soeur Al&#232;m !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juin 2007)

Pas vraiment une macro, plut&#244;t de la proxi.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juin 2007)

Une pens&#233;e pour tous&#8230;




Canon 400D, t&#233;l&#233; Tamron 70/300 macro&#8230;


----------



## Lalis (11 Juin 2007)

Clin d'oeil spécial pour Macounette




... sans oublier JPmiss, Esope, Virpeen et tous les poppy-catchers

Merci à tous pour vos compliments :love:  Ils font progresser, comme les critiques !


----------



## toys (11 Juin 2007)

proxi / marco je ne sais pas mais en fait quelle est la bonne dénomination. 






plus d'info sur la photo


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2007)

fanou a dit:


> J'ai sa soeur Alèm !



En fait, je doute que ce soit plus qu'une lointaine cousine  (et même probablement un cousin d'ailleurs ). Si tu regardes bien, tu verras que celle d'alèm a des taches brunes marquées à la base des ailes (et accessoirement  des taches jaunes, enfin on en voit au moins une sur le côté de l'abdomen). 

Avec un peu de chance, je ne suis vraiment pas spécialiste, celle d'alèm doit être une libellule déprimée (libellula depressa) tandis que la tienne serait plutôt un orthetrum réticulé (orthetrum cancellatum). C'était le quart d'heure scientifique (je venais juste d'essayer de reconnaître quelques insectes et araignées quand je suis venu voir les macros ), sur ce, je m'en retourne au bar


----------



## Lalis (12 Juin 2007)

Je ne sais pas non plus si c'est de la macro ou de la proxi.
La première en écho à Toys, Ed et toutes les Joubichouteries, la seconde parce que c'est quand même les fleurs qui m'inspirent le plus.  
Devinerez-vous de quelle fleur il s'agit ? C'est facile : il y en a déjà dans les pages de ce fil.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Avec un peu de chance, je ne suis vraiment pas spécialiste, celle d'alèm doit être une libellule déprimée (libellula depressa) tandis que la tienne serait plutôt un orthetrum réticulé (orthetrum cancellatum).


Ouais, y parait que c'est bon de se faire réticuler un bon coup pour pas être déprimée.


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais, y parait que c'est bon de se faire réticuler un bon coup pour pas être déprimée.



Te plains pas, t'as échappé à Libellula Quadrimaculata (ceux qui n'ont pas fait de latin n'ont qu'à s'y mettre )

Pour ne pas flooder :







(Faudrait que je mette en ligne quelques horreurs montrant comment les abeilles se font trucider qui par une araignée, qui par une punaise mais ce serait tout de suite moins bucolique )


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Clin d'oeil spécial pour Macounette
> 
> 
> ... sans oublier JPmiss, Esope, Virpeen et tous les poppy-catchers
> ...


:love: :love: :love: apu points disco pour toi  mais je me vengerai plus tard  :love:


----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2007)




----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2007)

J'ai toujours un peu honte de poster juste après joubichou. :rose: Mais bon, qui n'ose rien, n'apprend rien. 
Vivement ce 100mm macro, quand même.  :rateau:





(cliquez dessus pour le grand format.)

joubichou : c'est...  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## donatello (13 Juin 2007)




----------



## __Néo__ (14 Juin 2007)




----------



## toys (15 Juin 2007)




----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2007)




----------



## Lalis (15 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2007)

Canon 400D, télé Tamron 70/300 macro


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Juin 2007)

décollage...


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Juin 2007)

une autre, juste pour la beauté des couleurs...toute fraîche de ce matin


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Juin 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Clin d'oeil sp&#233;cial pour Macounette
> 
> 
> 
> ...





moi aussi je peux faire une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d&#233;dicace???





pis je vais arr&#234;ter l&#224; passque &#231;a frise le flood...


----------



## philire (15 Juin 2007)




----------



## donatello (15 Juin 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> aurange
> 
> ​



Superbe couleur

Quel velouté, j'adore...


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Juin 2007)

toute fraîche d'il y une heure...je me suis bien éclaté !!!


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Juin 2007)

dans la même fleur rose...


----------



## Lalis (15 Juin 2007)

donatello a dit:


> Superbe couleur
> 
> Quel velouté, j'adore...



:rose:  :love: 

Merci à tous !
Dire que c'est une bête rose de fleuriste qui a tenu à peine 4 jours... Il faisait gris. Je ne crois même pas avoir fait joujou avec les curseurs d'iPhoto.
_Sic transit gloria mundi..._


----------



## joubichou (15 Juin 2007)




----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juin 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> Photo de Joubichou


L'aurait pas &#233;t&#233; un peu photoshopis&#233; ta photo&#8230;


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2007)




----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2007)




----------



## Lalis (16 Juin 2007)

J'ai la même digitale ! (clic image pour voir en plus grand)



​
Et un insecte gros format (frelon).




Joubichou, Macounette, Bibabelou :love:


----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2007)

au fait,j'ai fini huitième sur 200 au concours macro Nikon avec cette photo


----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2007)

excusez moi en fait c'est celle l&#224; le concours nikon,je fais trop de concours ,je me m&#233;lange les pinceaux :mouais: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: elle sera sur la galerie Nikon au mois d'ao&#251;t


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2007)

F&#233;licitations  elles sont toutes les deux superbes ! :love: comme toutes tes photos d'ailleurs.


----------



## fanou (17 Juin 2007)

magnifique ce papillon !
la seconde est un crop de la 1ère non ?

un bébé araignée:


----------



## Lalis (17 Juin 2007)

Au d&#233;but, c'est...

Et puis &#231;a fait... (un peu mang&#233; par les crioc&#232;res :hein: ) 






A suivre...​

_Est-il utile de redire que les photos de Joubichou, c'est... c'est... ... ..._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)




----------



## cachou8723 (18 Juin 2007)

Sur la côte atlantique....


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2007)

Soyez indulgents&#8230;  




Et pour tous conseils je suis preneur&#8230;


----------



## cachou8723 (18 Juin 2007)

Vos macros sont superbes heureusement qu'elles ne sont pas restées au fond de votre disque dur....


----------



## joubichou (19 Juin 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (19 Juin 2007)

son ptit frère...


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Juin 2007)

en équilibre...


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Juin 2007)

après la pluie...et c'est tout pour aujourd'hui...non mais!!!


----------



## Souvaroff (20 Juin 2007)

Ma première Araignée dommage je ne pouvais aller au dessus


----------



## Redoch (20 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Juin 2007)




----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juin 2007)

Que la première


----------



## MamaCass (23 Juin 2007)




----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2007)

Autre essai&#8230;  




Une r&#233;compense &#224; qui me donnera le nom de cette fleur&#8230;  

Ce n'est pas une beno&#238;te d&#233;j&#224;&#8230;


----------



## Bibabelou (24 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Autre essai
> 
> ​
> Une récompense à qui me donnera le nom de cette fleur
> ...



on dirair un souci mais ça parait trop simple...


----------



## MamaCass (25 Juin 2007)

Ce n'est pas ma plus belle photo ou macro mais j'ai mis tellement de temps à la faire avec mon p'tit bridge, que je la poste quand même et puis je l'aime bien :love:


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2007)

La nature, c'est parfois l'amour


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2007)

C'est parfois aussi la guerre (enfin là elle est finie, la guerre, l'araignée va se goinfrer)


----------



## mamyblue (26 Juin 2007)




----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2007)

Histoire de démarrer la journée avec des punaises 
(pour les curieux, ce doit être, je pense, Graphosoma Semipunctatum (famille des pentatomidae)






PS L'araignée précédente était un xysticus et les longicornes très probablement des leptures porte-coeur (sticoleptura cordigera)


----------



## toys (27 Juin 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (27 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2007)

La chasse au pollen (oedemora ?)


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2007)

Exercice de style, faites sortir les enfants 5 minutes 

En fait, c'est un extrait d'une photo que j'ai fait pour permettre l'identification de la bestiole. Par coup de chance, la partie int&#233;ressante &#233;tait nette (non seulement je n'avais pas vu le d&#233;tail quand j'avais pris la photo mais je ne savais m&#234;me pas qu'il y avait un d&#233;tail &#224; &#233;ventuellement photographier 

La partie repr&#233;sent&#233;e mesure approximativement 3 mm de haut. On distingue assez bien les organess sexuels d'une araign&#233;e Araneus. C'est gr&#226;ce &#224; cet organe que l'identification de l'esp&#232;ce, en l'occurence "Araneus Angulatus" semble pouvoir &#234;tre confirm&#233;e par les sp&#233;cialistes. C'&#233;tait, heureusement une tr&#232;s grosse araign&#233;e (au moins 2cm sans les pattes). Ceux que &#231;a amuse peuvent aller voir la b&#233;b&#234;te (et face ventrale sur la photo suivante avec au milieu l'objet du d&#233;lit (ce n'est pas la m&#234;me photo)

Et pour pr&#233;venir les blagues salaces, je pr&#233;cise qu'il s'agit de l'&#233;pigyne de l'araign&#233;e, c'est &#224; dire de l'organe sexuel d'une femelle. Je sais, ce n'est pas la premi&#232;re id&#233;e qui vient &#224; l'esprit  La nature est pleine de curiosit&#233;s 


Oups, la photo que j'avais mise est trop grosse, je la vire donc et je laisse juste le lien : 
http://luc.greliche.free.fr/Luc_Galeries/Details/HorsGaleries/DSC05864_2_Araneus.jpg


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## Redoch (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## joanes (30 Juin 2007)




----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2007)

Une rause jones


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2007)

a table ! :affraid:


----------



## Macounette (1 Juillet 2007)

clic


----------



## Lalis (1 Juillet 2007)




----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2007)

en fait, une mouche, c'est super moche


----------



## MamaCass (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## wip (4 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## MamaCass (4 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2007)




----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2007)

super !


----------



## fanou (9 Juillet 2007)

je n'aime pas trop les mouches mais celle ci posait au soleil...


----------



## Grug (9 Juillet 2007)

Bon, je sais, c'est pas un maquereau, c'est un chat


----------



## Macounette (10 Juillet 2007)




----------



## GroDan (11 Juillet 2007)

Premiére participation à ce fil et premiére macro...de l'indulgence pasque 't1, c'est super dur comme exercice !


----------



## spyan (11 Juillet 2007)

Alors moi aussi je me lance, voila mes premières macro, elles valent ce qu'elles valent !
Sinon Bravo à vous tous, il y en a de superbes !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)

spyan a dit:


> Alors moi aussi je me lance, voila mes premières macro, elles valent ce qu'elles valent !
> Sinon Bravo à vous tous, il y en a de superbes !


Superbes !!!


----------



## spyan (11 Juillet 2007)

oui oups j'ai un petit soucis ! Comment mettons des images dans les post ??


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)

Regarde les liens dans la signature de ce membre.


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> Premiére participation à ce fil et premiére macro...de l'indulgence pasque 't1, c'est super dur comme exercice !
> 
> (coquelicot ?)​


Alors là si c'est ça tes débuts...  
Bravo, elle est superbe !


----------



## PER180H (11 Juillet 2007)

J'ai quelques macros Excel dont je suis fier, en tant qu'amateur 
Comment je vous les montre?


----------



## vousti (11 Juillet 2007)

naméo laissez moi tranquille pendant que je me refais la cerise


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juillet 2007)

Lointaine proxigraphie alors... je sais je sais


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2007)

Tr&#232;&#232;&#232;s zouli quand m&#234;me. :love:


----------



## wip (11 Juillet 2007)

Comment ça vous avez vu quelque chose de semblable quelque part ??? :rose:​


----------



## Lalis (12 Juillet 2007)

Ce n'est pas non plus à proprement parler une macro, même peut-être pas une proxi, mais je l'aime bien : Jardin des Plantes, timide soleil samedi dernier, bras tendus pour ne pas marcher sur les pelouses interdites, APN compact polyvalent... Effets limités. :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2007)

Al&#232;m doit &#234;tre en vacances ou en cure de sommeil sous neuroleptiques a forte dose...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2007)

Qu'est-ce que &#231;a peut &#234;tre chiant &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## yvos (14 Juillet 2007)




----------



## joubichou (14 Juillet 2007)

ben v'la t'y pas que je suis sur la galerie Nikon avec mon papillon http://www.europe-nikon.com/home/fr_FR/gallery/thumbs/broad/f/f.21.html


----------



## fanou (14 Juillet 2007)

tu m'étonnes, vu comme elle est belle.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juillet 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Araignée​


Epeire Diadème à priori et comme son nom l'indique une très belle araignée


----------



## tonio08 (15 Juillet 2007)




----------



## joubichou (15 Juillet 2007)




----------



## joubichou (16 Juillet 2007)




----------



## fanou (16 Juillet 2007)

Joubichou, tu les colles avec quoi ?  
Une rose au 18-200 VR


----------



## wip (17 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2007)

la route est droite mais la pente est raide


----------



## Redoch (18 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (18 Juillet 2007)

Yvos,Redoch


----------



## GroDan (18 Juillet 2007)

Ils sont rare ces insectes, il y en a deux dans la cour qui s'allument vers 23 h...30' de pause à 4,5 pour garder le lumiére ambiante ! Mais faut vraiment se forcer en macro !



​


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Alèm doit être en vacances ou en cure de sommeil sous neuroleptiques a forte dose...


*
alèm est encore en vacances et en plus il est de mauvais poil pour des raisons annexes (malgré le café de Roberto) 

la prochaine fois, j'abats le contrevenant 

*_(ceci dit, je bise JP et Laurent, désolé mais je ne passerais pas vous voir comme promis, en solo, les vacances c'est moins fun )_


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4335857 a dit:
			
		

> *alèm est encore en vacances et en plus il est de mauvais poil pour des raisons annexes (malgré le café de Roberto) *
> 
> *la prochaine fois, j'abats le contrevenant *
> 
> _(ceci dit, je bise JP et Laurent, désolé mais je ne passerais pas vous voir comme promis, en solo, les vacances c'est moins fun )_


 
Et ma _macro _bise à moi ? Elle est pas arrivée jusqu'à toi ?  


Ne m'abat pas ! J'ai les mains en l'air, je me rends..

:love:


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Et ma _macro _bise à moi ? Elle est pas arrivée jusqu'à toi ?
> 
> 
> Ne m'abat pas ! J'ai les mains en l'air, je me rends..
> ...



_laisse les mains en l'air que je passe à la fouille tout de suite :love:

ps : je libère le PowerBook de Rob' il attend un client 
_


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas un peu fini de flooder ici? 


:rateau:


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2007)

ho, t'as du te tromper: les maqueraux, c'est pas dans le lavabo, mais la mer 

_superbe, &#231;a change _


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2007)

Vos photos sont superbes :love: 

Mention sp&#233;ciale &#224; GroDan (je n'avais jamais vu de luciole d'aussi pr&#232;s :rose:  )


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Lalis (19 Juillet 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Vos photos sont superbes :love:
> 
> Mention spéciale à GroDan (je n'avais jamais vu de luciole d'aussi près :rose:  )



Tout pareil (photos superbes, jamais vu de luciole d'aussi près  ), d'autant plus que je devrais _"donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GroDan."_ C'est l'intention qui compte ?  

Vous mettez la barre très très haut, là... :rose:  Et si en plus la récré est finie...  
Bon, bah au boulot.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2007)

Un peu de lavande sauvage de montagne.

Edit: &#224; mon avis la b&#233;b&#232;te &#224; GrosDan c'est un vers luisant (en tous cas c'est pas une luciole)


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Edit: &#224; mon avis la b&#233;b&#232;te &#224; GrosDan c'est un ver*s* luisant (en tous cas c'est pas une luciole)


Je confirme, et c'est m&#234;me _Lampyris noctiluca_ et c'est une femelle&#8230;

J'en ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; une hier soir et t&#226;cherais d'en faire une photo ce soir&#8230; A suivre&#8230;


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> à mon avis la bébète à GrosDan c'est un vers luisant (en tous cas c'est pas une luciole)


:rose: autant pour moi... moi et les _bébêtes rampantes à papattes_ ça fait deux 

superbe, ta photo de lavande sauvage... on croit presque sentir le parfum :love:


----------



## MamaCass (21 Juillet 2007)

Entre deux averses, un beau rayon de soleil :love:


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (21 Juillet 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2007)

une grosse fainéante qui ne travaille pas plus pour gagner plus...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

Je sais, &#231;a para&#238;t bizarre en 2007, mais malgr&#233; tout, la r&#232;gle va tr&#232;s bien quand je suis au boulot&#8230;

En bref : une photo par post. 700 pixels max. Et 100 ko max aussi.

Et ainsi, je nagerai moi aussi dans le bonheur, peut-&#234;tre&#8230;




Merci Paul 

Tu peux supprimer ce post &#233;galement s'il te pla&#238;t ?


----------



## cachou8723 (23 Juillet 2007)

oupssss...
heu promis je recommencerais plus!:rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> oupssss...
> heu promis je recommencerais plus!:rateau:



Tu es autorisé à les reposter au bon format, je supprime les autres.


----------



## Redoch (23 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je confirme, et c'est m&#234;me _Lampyris noctiluca_ et c'est une femelle&#8230;
> 
> J'en ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; une hier soir et t&#226;cherais d'en faire une photo ce soir&#8230; A suivre&#8230;




D'apres Wiki ...


Tu en es o&#249; de la r&#233;action chimique et de la photo?  




​


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> Tu en es où de la réaction chimique et de la photo?


Ben elle a grillé sa lampe :rose:


----------



## rafael974 (24 Juillet 2007)




----------



## rafael974 (25 Juillet 2007)




----------



## joubichou (25 Juillet 2007)




----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2007)

_joubichou, je comprends toujours pas pourquoi tu t'obstines au 800 pixels de large&#8230; par souci de contradiction ? 
_


----------



## joubichou (25 Juillet 2007)

Je mets 800 pixels pour que ceux qui veulent voir la photo plus grande puissent le faire,maintenant si ça dérange,je ne le ferais plus (je n'ai aucune intention de contrarier quiconque)


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> Je mets 800 pixels pour que ceux qui veulent voir la photo plus grande puissent le faire,maintenant si &#231;a d&#233;range,je ne le ferais plus (je n'ai aucune intention de contrarier quiconque)


joubich'...
100 pixels en plus &#231;a ne change pas grand chose je trouve, par rapport &#224; la taille autoris&#233;e...  
Pour accentuer les d&#233;tails; il te faudrait rajouter au moins 200 &#224; 400 pixels, mais l&#224;....


----------



## joubichou (25 Juillet 2007)

ben l'autre jour dans vos plus beaux voyages j'ai mis des trèèèès grandes photos par erreur,eh ben Alem m'as mis une raclée


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> Je mets 800 pixels pour que ceux qui veulent voir la photo plus grande puissent le faire,maintenant si ça dérange,je ne le ferais plus (je n'ai aucune intention de contrarier quiconque)



d'un côté je comprends ta position. Je dois avoir de trop petits écrans (19" + 15") pour être réellement sensible au fait de poster de grosses photos (je vois pas l'intérêt en fait, on est sur le web et pour moi le web doit être fluide et rapide*)

maintenant, l'autre jour, j'ai réagi parce que les photos pesaient entre 200Ko et 800Ko, tu comprends pourquoi je suis pas venu pendant quasi un mois avec ma seule connection 3G ? 

il me semble que benjamin a installé le hack pour éviter tous ces gens qui déformaient l'affichage pas forcément pour un usage habituel.

ceci dit, là je me demandais pourquoi tu t'obstinais alors que le hack réduit tout mais je te pardonnerais pas pour le poids (c'est ça qui est le pire en fait )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Ben le probl&#232;me, c'est toujours pareil&#8230; Y'a une r&#232;gle : 700 px, 100 ko, 1 par jour. Et &#231;a doit &#234;tre la m&#234;me pour tout le monde, sinon, c'est vite le bordel.


----------



## Liyad (25 Juillet 2007)

Une rose prise hier, par temps de pluie.


----------



## fanou (27 Juillet 2007)




----------



## joubichou (27 Juillet 2007)

super tes cox Fanou


----------



## La mouette (28 Juillet 2007)




----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2007)

Deuxième essai pour moi ici, bon je sais, ce n'est pas de la macro, d'ailleurs mon APN ne me permet pas vraiment d'en faire.


----------



## ben_g2 (29 Juillet 2007)




----------



## joubichou (29 Juillet 2007)




----------



## fanou (29 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2007)

Pinaise un bourdon boulimique.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juillet 2007)

Un bonus à celui qui me donnera le nom latin de la fleur  (MP uniquement)

Ben non c'est pas "Carduus defloratus" Beaucoup plus rare


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Allez hop moi aussi je bourdonne.


----------



## fanou (30 Juillet 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (30 Juillet 2007)

Allez pour changer des bestioles :love:


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2007)

_les gourmandises sont accept&#233;es ? 






_


----------



## Lalis (31 Juillet 2007)

Des gourmandises, des gourmandes...


----------



## MamaCass (31 Juillet 2007)

Des fruits cueillis dans la nature :love: Miam !


----------



## macmarco (31 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Des fruits cueillis dans la nature :love: Miam !
> 
> ​






C'est tout ? :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (1 Août 2007)

En voilà d'autres


----------



## Lalis (1 Août 2007)

_Et si vous regardez bien, il y a aussi une b&#233;b&#234;te... et m&#234;me deux  _​



_Pffff ! Passiflore (Passiflora caerulea), voyons, mon cher !_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

Merci bien :rose:  
Maintenant c'est à toi de me donner le nom de cette plante


----------



## Lalis (2 Août 2007)




----------



## joubichou (3 Août 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (3 Août 2007)




----------



## Lalis (4 Août 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (5 Août 2007)




----------



## Lalis (5 Août 2007)

Cliquez-moi​


----------



## PER180H (5 Août 2007)

C'est pas de la macro, mais ca va bien avec toutes vos bestioles!


----------



## vousti (6 Août 2007)

*feu d'artifice végétal*​


----------



## goonie (6 Août 2007)

Pas vraiment une macro (avec le 18-55) mais :love:


----------



## vousti (7 Août 2007)

merci pour vos cdb


----------



## Aladisse (7 Août 2007)




----------



## joubichou (7 Août 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

C'est pas la m&#234;me que celle post&#233;e plus haut ? 

avec le recadrage en plus ?

Sinon tr&#232;s supebe jolie photo


----------



## vousti (8 Août 2007)




----------



## GroDan (8 Août 2007)

C'est la couleur du garage !:love:



​


----------



## Sloughi (8 Août 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (9 Août 2007)




----------



## Grug (10 Août 2007)




----------



## vousti (10 Août 2007)

superbes vos photos:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Bon ben désolé, hein ? Mais pour une fois qu'il fait beau chez moi, j'ai fait provision J'vous en mets 2, on peut ici il me semble, non ? Sinon, vous dites, et je reposte la deuxième demain 





La Haute def est sur le clic 

Et ici, y'a un crop à 100% sur la couenne du bestiau


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Et la seconde 
Pareil, la haute def sur le clic


----------



## joubichou (13 Août 2007)

Chaton comment fais tu pour mettre un lien sur ta grande photo?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Août 2007)

Cites son message et tu comprendras&#8230;


----------



## MamaCass (13 Août 2007)




----------



## joubichou (14 Août 2007)




----------



## esope (14 Août 2007)




----------



## Dos Jones (14 Août 2007)

Question subsidiaire : C'est quoi cette bestiole  MP seulement


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2007)

_une vieille photo&#8230;_


----------



## joubichou (15 Août 2007)

clic pour voir la grande


----------



## Macounette (15 Août 2007)

Premiers essais "sur le terrain" avec le 100mm macro... 






(cliquez dessus pour le grand format (100&#37...


----------



## esope (16 Août 2007)

...


----------



## esope (16 Août 2007)

...après j'arrête   :rateau:


----------



## Eniluap (17 Août 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (17 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Paparazzi !!!



Je croyais que nos 2 semaines de vacances ensemble devaient rester top secret


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je croyais que nos 2 semaines de vacances ensemble devaient rester top secret



Ben on te reconnait pas: t'as des lunettes noires.


----------



## goonie (17 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> on ne site pas les photos, merci. Foguenne


Superbe, tr&#232;s marrante la grenouille  
Juste une petite question de d&#233;butant : Utilises-tu un polarisant pour obtenir de telles couleurs ?  
Parce que avec la lumi&#232;re d'ici


----------



## joubichou (17 Août 2007)

clic pour voir la balèze


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2007)

goonie a dit:


> Superbe, très marrante la grenouille
> Juste une petite question de débutant : Utilises-tu un polarisant pour obtenir de telles couleurs ?
> Parce que avec la lumière d'ici


Pas de polarisant sur cette photo. Juste une légère accentuation du contraste sous photoshop.


----------



## goonie (17 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas de polarisant sur cette photo. Juste une légère accentuation du contraste sous photoshop.



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Joelaloose (17 Août 2007)

Pour changer des petites bébètes


----------



## Macounette (17 Août 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> _naissance d'un bébé frelon_


    :love:
Je m'inscris où pour prendre des cours de macro avec toi ?


----------



## joubichou (18 Août 2007)

je peux pas mettre la grande car elle est vendue


----------



## lumai (18 Août 2007)

Joubichou, il semble que tu aies d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; cette photo hier, non ?


----------



## joubichou (18 Août 2007)

exact lumai c'est une erreur merci j'efface (non en fait j'ai essay&#233; de l'enlever et c'est impossible) &#224; chaque fois &#231;a me met un message d'erreur (pt&#234;te qu'un modo pourrait le faire,merci Alem)


----------



## goonie (19 Août 2007)




----------



## yvos (20 Août 2007)




----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

bon, pas trop le temps, alors je dis&#8230; : Fleur


----------



## mado (20 Août 2007)

Et là ? 




​


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2007)

ils sont joueurs


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

t'as pas le droit, &#231;a fait 2 fois fleur 
si tu continues je poste&#8230; Beb&#234;te


----------



## lumai (20 Août 2007)

​


----------



## goonie (21 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

Brut de capteur


----------



## mado (22 Août 2007)

Une fleur du jardin de monsieur Monet.




​


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Août 2007)




----------



## wip (24 Août 2007)

Superbes tes dentelles Mado 


_Rosée du matin dans un lieu magique...




_​


----------



## Macounette (24 Août 2007)

_Magnifiiiique :love: _


----------



## fanou (25 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Août 2007)

je crois que j'ai compris le truc l&#224;, c'est bon!!!


----------



## esope (25 Août 2007)

@ BIBABELOU--> Ca ne fait que le troisi&#232;me fil ou tu oublie que c'est 700 pxl de large et 100ko pour les images


----------



## Sloughi (25 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2007)

Sloughi  on dirai qu'elle est prête à nous bondir dessus la sale bête. :afraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2007)




----------



## toys (26 Août 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ​


mais que fait elle coller a la grille des haut parleurs


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2007)

pas vraiment de la macro


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Août 2007)




----------



## toys (26 Août 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (27 Août 2007)

Perso, je l'aime beaucoup celle-là...je sais pas pourquoi mais c'est comme ça....


----------



## lumai (27 Août 2007)

*Une petite figue fraîche





*​


----------



## ben_g2 (27 Août 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (28 Août 2007)




----------



## joubichou (28 Août 2007)




----------



## wip (29 Août 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2007)

superbe


----------



## Redoch (29 Août 2007)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (29 Août 2007)

pas vraiment macro mais bon


----------



## fanou (29 Août 2007)




----------



## ben_g2 (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2007)

Tu pourrais nous &#233;pargner tes caries quand m&#234;me !!!!  :sick:


----------



## Eniluap (3 Septembre 2007)

et en plus gros pour ceux qui ont besoin de lunettes!   



​


----------



## fanou (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2007)

​
Clic pour voir plus grand


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2007)

@ Picouto: nan une bague allonge


----------



## Sloughi (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2007)

La nature, toujours


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2007)

Après l'amour, la guerre, enfin je suppose mais je ne m'y connais pas assez pour en être sûr. En tous cas, les petits taches rouges (je vous épargne les agrandissements ) sont a priori des parasites.


----------



## Sloughi (8 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## fanou (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2007)

à table !


----------



## MamaCass (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2007)

une vraie équpe de rugby en maillot


----------



## Redoch (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (11 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## fanou (12 Septembre 2007)

je l'aime bien celle là...


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2007)

La grande dame verte


----------



## philire (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## le_GG (13 Septembre 2007)

bon ben voila !

image jolie mais trop grosse ici


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2007)

Allez une autre dans le même genre, parce que je trouve cela "magique" :love:


----------



## Lord (13 Septembre 2007)

C'est qu'il est poilu le bougre !


----------



## le_GG (14 Septembre 2007)

le_GG a dit:


> bon ben voila !
> 
> image jolie mais trop grosse ici



est il normal que je ne puisse pas editer mon post pour le modifier ???


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2007)

Oui, tu as environ 3 heures pour le faire, ensuite le bouton n'est plus disponible


----------



## le_GG (14 Septembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Oui, tu as environ 3 heures pour le faire, ensuite le bouton n'est plus disponible


Bon je suis nouveau, faut pas que je l'ouvre trop mais qd même...
je suis admin sur un autre site et l'edition de son post se fait qd tu veux ... ben alors vous êtes à la bourre ...
mais je reste qd même


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2007)

Un oeillet à franges lozérien


----------



## Redoch (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## philire (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2007)

Quand l'Aubrac est dans les nuages


----------



## wip (17 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Souvaroff (17 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## wip (18 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## fanou (18 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (19 Septembre 2007)

meme pas peur du vide! ​


----------



## Sloughi (19 Septembre 2007)




----------



## toys (20 Septembre 2007)

je vaux apprendre a faire des maquereaux comme vous!  :hosto: :bebe:


----------



## joubichou (20 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

Je perdrai encore du temps &#224; t'expliquer comment on met une petite photo sur le forum tiens&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2007)

ya vraiment un truc qui m'&#233;chappe, joubichou:

tu te casses la t&#234;te &#224; r&#233;duire ta photo en 1000 pix de largeur...pourquoi ne pas plut&#244;t choisir la taille demand&#233;e sur tout le portfolio, puisque de toutes fa&#231;ons, tu redimensionnes???

franchement, c'est lourdingue, alors que les photos sont chouettes


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ya vraiment un truc qui m'échappe, joubichou:
> 
> tu te casses la tête à réduire ta photo en 1000 pix de largeur...pourquoi ne pas plutôt choisir la taille demandée sur tout le portfolio, puisque de toutes façons, tu redimensionnes???
> 
> franchement, c'est lourdingue, alors que les photos sont chouettes



Marrant, j'allais écrire la même chose. 

Joubichou, autant je pourrais comprendre si tu ne redimensionnais pas tes photos, mais là, pourquoi tu ne respectes pas le format ?
Les 72 Ko c'est bien sur ok mais cette bande en haut, ça gâche un peu tes images. 

1000 x 605 pour du web


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2007)

_avis perso : tant que les photos ne p&#232;sent pas plus de 100Ko, je tol&#232;re perso, j'ai vu des photos sur un grand &#233;cran l'autre jour et avec une autre config des forums, le hack auto est une bonne chose. faut maintenant la m&#234;me chose pour le poids et je serais auto ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

Il n'emp&#234;che&#8230; pour les 12 pouces, c'est la gal&#232;re, toujours. Et &#231;a se charge &#224; une lenteur infernale&#8230;


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2007)

_c'est du au serveur des images, pas &#224; leurs poids, joubichou fait gaffe &#224; &#231;a. 
_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4411604 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est du au serveur des images, pas à leurs poids, joubichou fait gaffe à ça.
> _



ah mais je sais !!  Imageshack j'ai classé ce nom au même niveau de nuisance que Norton !


----------



## fanou (20 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4411497 a dit:
			
		

> _avis perso : tant que les photos ne p&#232;sent pas plus de 100Ko, je tol&#232;re perso, j'ai vu des photos sur un grand &#233;cran l'autre jour et avec une autre config des forums, le hack auto est une bonne chose. faut maintenant la m&#234;me chose pour le poids et je serais auto !
> _




Oui, c'est poids le plus important. 
Si c'est une image juste pour ce forum, pourquoi ne pas respecter la r&#232;gle.
Si c'est une image que vous avez sur un site fait par exemple avec iWeb et qu'elle est plus grande (pas plus lourde que 100 ko ! ) pas de probl&#232;me.


----------



## gnoumy34 (22 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## ben_g2 (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alxbizar (26 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alxbizar (26 Septembre 2007)

zuteeee:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Liyad (29 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

je ne" sais pas comment appeler ça!!! j'étais au 4° penché au dessus du balcon avec l'appareil.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je ne" sais pas comment appeler ça!!!


Une coxinelle.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

oui, ça je savais, mais c'est plus la technique. J'avoues: ce n'est pas vraiment de la macro, pas vraiment non plus ce qui a été cité au début du fil... mais bon. Elle me plait bien en fin de compte.


----------



## vousti (1 Octobre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> coccinelle
> 
> je ne" sais pas comment appeler ça!!! j'étais au 4° penché au dessus du balcon avec l'appareil.




euh..... sous prétexte que t'avais pas d'élastique t'as pas oser sauter


----------



## MamaCass (1 Octobre 2007)




----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Octobre 2007)

tu t'es trompé de photo pour ce fil, tu l'as déjà postée ailleurs...


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2007)

Heureusement que le premier degré est coriace, sinon on finirait presque par s'ennuyer...


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Octobre 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Heureusement que le premier degré est coriace, sinon on finirait presque par s'ennuyer...



j'ai pas compris mais ça doit être très drôle


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Pour certains, oui  en tout cas je suis d'accord avec lui tout en laissant une petite r&#233;serve. Trop de premier degr&#233; tue le premier degr&#233;


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

_ah non, c'est "trop de couleurs tue la mouche &#224; vapeurs !" tu te goures &#224; chaque fois ! _


----------



## joubichou (2 Octobre 2007)




----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2007)

Tr&#232;s belle photo... :love:
Mais....  








EDIT : 


joubichou a dit:


> ah ben en effet c'est un doublon
> 
> navr&#233;:rose:


Pas grave; la qualit&#233; de ta photo te "sauve"...


----------



## joubichou (2 Octobre 2007)

ah ben en effet c'est un doublon   

navré:rose:


----------



## Virpeen (2 Octobre 2007)

Macro au Lensbaby&#169; d'une touche d'une vieille Underwood... 



​


----------



## Bibabelou (4 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (4 Octobre 2007)




----------



## wip (5 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Sloughi (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## esope (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (8 Octobre 2007)

_ça faisait un moment que ce petit bonhomme traînait sur ma fenêtre.... _




​


----------



## Yannoux (8 Octobre 2007)

Voici ma premiere macro avec mon Canon IXUS 860 IS  que j'adore :love: :love: :love:
Edit : j'oublie de dire ce que c'est : donc une voiture de deco qui fait 10 cm environ, c'est mon 4x4 Macintosh Power lol


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2007)

_bon, je sais que tu es de bonne volont&#233;, dommage pour les 100 pixels en trop ! 
_


----------



## Yannoux (8 Octobre 2007)

100 pixels? 

Ben la je sais pas comment faire alors, car j'ai suivi comment poster sur le portfolio en mettant le link de l'image qui se trouve en ligne 
Apres normalement il y a un hack sur votre site qui doit arranger ca si je comprend bien:rateau: 

SVP moderateurs ne pas banir un nioub qui essaye de son mieux de respecter les regles de se merveilleux site qu'est MacG avec l'equipe et ses membres geniaux et toujours la pour aider a celui qui sait demander.:rose:


----------



## Liyad (8 Octobre 2007)

T'a de beaux yeux tu sait ?


----------



## Liyad (9 Octobre 2007)

Je n'arrive pas &#224; &#233;diter ! Donc si un modo passe, qu'il supprime le post pr&#233;c&#233;dent.

Voici la V2, beaucoup mieu !


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Octobre 2007)

La souris sans cheveu 




Bonus à qui identifiera Par MP uniquement


----------



## Bibabelou (10 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (10 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Liyad (11 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Yannoux (13 Octobre 2007)

Bien le bonjour,

Apres avoir fais les modifs demande par Chef Alem, j'ai reduis ma photo aux dimensions de 700x393 et un poids de 64 Kb et uploader sur la galerie MacG 
Etant dans les regles et apres avoir souffle dans le ballon je vous remets la photo  de mon 4x4 Macintosh.

PS : Si tu peux me confirmer que je suis OK sur la taille et poids de la photo Alem ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2007)

donc sur cette page, on nous inflige trois fois le m&#234;me chat et deux fois le m&#234;me camion, et aucune de ces photos n'est une macro...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2007)

T'as oubli&#233; la chauve-souris


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as oublié la chauve-souris



oui, mais la, c'est un modo, c'est sensible


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Yannoux (13 Octobre 2007)

J'adore ma lampe en forme de biere car elle donne une jolie couleur sur la photo:love: 

La derniere pour ce WE :rateau:


----------



## Iotai (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (15 Octobre 2007)

_Dans le parc d'Enghien, cet après-midi..... _




​


----------



## Yannoux (15 Octobre 2007)

Moi aussi une abeille  

Photo prise Samedi dans le jardin des parents, lol

Bon la photo n'est pas aussi bien que celle de Macounette mais ca viendra lorsque l'abeille voudra bien posee car c'est tres difficile de photographier une abeille qui arrette pas de bouger, elle travaille donc c'est normal qu'elle bouge sans cesse :rateau:  

Je suis quand meme content de moi et le resultat et pas mal (pas tres bien centre et l'abeille n'est pas nette mais je suis content :rateau: :rateau: )


----------



## Eniluap (16 Octobre 2007)

Pour moi cet insecte est un Bourdon des champs- Bombus pascuorum et non pas une abeille! Si quelqu'un pouvait étaler sa science, histoire qu'on se couche moins bete ce soir, ça serait sympa! 
Apres la magnifique vu du dessus de macounette, voici celle de profil!   


​


----------



## Yannoux (16 Octobre 2007)

Voici une punaise, en version Omerienne ca donne : Ouuuh  puunnaise !!!! (en prenant l'accent d' Omer:rateau: )

Apres pour plus de culture, Eniluap recommanderais surement ce link : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punaise


----------



## Macounette (16 Octobre 2007)

_Ol&#233; _


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2007)

Fin de concert au pique-nique Jazzèbre à Leucate dimanche : la vie continue pas loin de la musique


----------



## Lalis (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Redoch (21 Octobre 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (21 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2007)

Je l'ai faite pour 72h mais elle va bien ici aussi


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.  ) *​ 



 (Ma première contribution dans ce thread.  )


----------



## Sloughi (24 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## goonie (27 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (28 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (29 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (29 Octobre 2007)

non


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2007)

Eniluap a dit:


> vous le reconnaissez?


Un nez risson&#8230;


----------



## Bibabelou (30 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un nez risson



...mort?


----------



## Eniluap (30 Octobre 2007)

​


BIBABELOU a dit:


> ...mort?


Non, elle n'est pas morte! merci pour elle!  
Peu de personne sur ce forum sont capables d'allier la qualité et la quantité de poste. Moi la premiere. Mais j'ai fait le choix inverse du tien! Tu devrais peut-être y reflechir!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

Ah &#231;a ! Je sors de ma l&#233;thargie pour abonder dans ton sens&#8230;  Merci de l'avoir dit


----------



## Lalis (31 Octobre 2007)




----------



## goonie (1 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Yannoux (2 Novembre 2007)

Une image collector a present !!!  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

Alem: c'est leopard qui triche ou Flickr? 750 pixel pour toshop et 800 sur flickr!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2007)

Compte!


----------



## joubichou (3 Novembre 2007)




----------



## goonie (3 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Alem: c'est leopard qui triche ou Flickr? 750 pixel pour toshop et 800 sur flickr!


De toutes façons, même 750 c'est trop


----------



## julienfroment (5 Novembre 2007)

une fois les bouteilles vides on fait quoi?


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2007)

_des photos&#8230;





tribute for Tom Waits​_


----------



## goonie (10 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Sloughi (10 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## goonie (11 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Novembre 2007)




----------



## MOMAX (16 Novembre 2007)




----------



## vousti (16 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (17 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (20 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (20 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (23 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (25 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (30 Novembre 2007)

Photo d'un des lys, du bouquet de fleurs que m'a offert ma maman pour mon anniv! :rose:​


----------



## Sloughi (2 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (3 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (5 Décembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (12 Décembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2007)

Hummm.. une crotte de yench en macro fallait oser mais ça rend pas si mal finalement.



Au fait, le yench il est mort après avoir fait ça nan?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

J'ai pas osé la faire ç'aurait été mal pris  Mais c'est vrai que pour prendre un étron en macro, faut le vouloir&#8230; ou avoir un nez en carton.


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Décembre 2007)

c'est même un chien qui a bouffé des bigorneaux et qui a du crever de ça d'ailleurs...il a pas enlevé la coquille le con


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2007)

on est donc d'accord: c'est vraiment hyper laid :afraid:


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (14 Décembre 2007)

ps: je tiens juste à signaler juste au cas où certaines personnes mal intentionnées le penseraient vraiment (et ne seraient pas seulement dans la blague ) que ma précédente macro n'est pas du tout une crotte de yench   mais un gros caillou mouillé d'eau de mer et donc recouvert de différent coquillages, etc... j'aurais jamais pu approcher mon appareil d'un truc pareil  (je dis ça rapport aux divers MP et cdb reçu insultant mon ignoble démarche étronesque)


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> que ma précédente macro n'est pas du tout une crotte de yench   mais un gros caillou mouillé d'eau de mer et donc recouvert de différent coquillages, etc...




...attends voir...tu n'as quand même pas cru que yench, ça voulait dire chien dans un langade de djeune? Si? :mouais: 

nan parce qu'un yench, c'est exactement le terme qui désigne un gros caillou mouillé d'eau de mer! 

tu as vraiment l'esprit mal tourné! :rateau:

je suis ->


----------



## Sloughi (15 Décembre 2007)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (16 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (18 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## macelene (18 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (20 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2007)

Je sais, c'est pas une macro, mais après tout, je fais pas pire que les autres


----------



## goonie (23 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Lalis (23 Décembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2007)

allez on se pose et on réfléchit. C'est la trève des confiseurs. Je ferme le sujet quelques temps afin que vous réfléchissiez à ce que vous voulez mettre dedans. Le sujet se nomme "Postez vos plus belles macros", nous tous, membres, attendons que vous y postiez non pas une photo mais une de vos plus belles. Les modérateurs du sujet sont d'ailleurs parmi les meilleurs exemples. Nous prenons un nombre irraisonnable de photos mais nous n'en postons que peu ici. Nous attendons la même attitude de votre part. La photo s'apprend par des cours, on peut apprendre la technique, apprendre la composition et recevoir des bases sur l'esthétique. Mais le regard ne s'apprend pas, il se forme. Pour celà, il faut regarder, regarder ce que font les autres, être curieux et être sévère avec ses propres faiblesses. Il faut savoir être juge de son travail.

Bonnes fêtes.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (29 Décembre 2007)

C'est trop dur la macro, ça bouge trop de partout !​


----------



## Bibabelou (30 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## roukinaton (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> truc



Y'a pas de soucis. Tu respectes bien la règle hein.
Et sinon, tu pars quand en vacances ?


----------



## Sloughi (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Lalis (31 Décembre 2007)

Bon appétit !
​


----------



## Eniluap (7 Janvier 2008)

C'est bien une macro, les fleurs ne mesurent pas plus de  1,5cm, mais j'ai oublié le nom de la plante! desolée :rose: ​


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Y'a pas de soucis. Tu respectes bien la règle hein.
> Et sinon, tu pars quand en vacances ?



et sinon tu peux être moins agressif ? 

ya une discussion qui parle du bouton avertissement, merci de l'utiliser la prochaine fois sinon&#8230; merci !


----------



## Sloughi (9 Janvier 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2008)

Vivement le printemps !


----------



## joubichou (12 Janvier 2008)

tu m'étonnes,des fois je voudrais changer de métier (photographe peut être)


----------



## macmarco (12 Janvier 2008)




----------



## GroDan (15 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Sloughi (16 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Raf (20 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Redoch (28 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Sloughi (2 Février 2008)




----------



## Lalis (3 Février 2008)

Clic image pour la petite soeur​


----------



## Nobody (7 Février 2008)

... avec mon sigma 70-300 même pas APO et une bonnette Raynox DCR-250 alors soyez indulgents. 

C'est une goutte de rosée de ce matin sur un crocus.


----------



## mado (7 Février 2008)

Je croyais qu'on disait un bonnet


----------



## Nobody (15 Février 2008)




----------



## eyescarz (20 Février 2008)




----------



## yvos (24 Février 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (29 Février 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (1 Mars 2008)

Le soleil est de retour et le printemps pointe le bout de son nez, allez faire des photos !!! :love:


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (2 Mars 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2008)

_qu'est-ce qu'il est fleur bleue ce type dans le fond&#8230; 
_


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _qu'est-ce qu'il est fleur bleue ce type dans le fond&#8230;
> _



*OUAIS! C'EST VRAI!*


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2008)




----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2008)

Mai 68 > Mai 08:   40 ans  

Pas vraiment une macro, manque le truc qui faut pour... mais tout proche quand même... façon Pola 




​


----------



## Sloughi (6 Mars 2008)




----------



## Redoch (7 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mars 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *




 ( Il s'agit d'une statuette de petite taille, vraiment photographiée en mode "macro".  )




​


----------



## maclyr^ (7 Mars 2008)

vous allez vous marrez
Mais je connais le type qui a fait cette wallpaper pour apple


----------



## r0m1 (7 Mars 2008)

maclyr^ a dit:


> vous allez vous marrez
> Mais je connais le type qui a fait cette wallpaper pour apple



C'est donc ta photo ? .....  :mouais:


edit: pour pas floudre 






_perles d'eau&#8230;_​


----------



## maclyr^ (7 Mars 2008)

non , c'est pas ma photo mais je travaille avec ce mec
M*RDE les droits d'auteur , j'ai oublié les droits d'auteur !!!!!!!!    
je la suprime direct

aussi backcat ... aussi ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

C'est surtout qu'on s'en branle, en fait&#8230;


----------



## regiscorrs (7 Mars 2008)

De bien belles images ici...

Une spider de l'été dernier :





Olympus E-500 avec Sigma 105 macro et flash


----------



## Nobody (8 Mars 2008)




----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (11 Mars 2008)

elle est pas mignonne ?


----------



## CatFauve (12 Mars 2008)

Allez, je me lance - un Van Turc.






 Version grande.


----------



## GroDan (13 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2008)

pour répondre aux âmes sensibles et pour avoir découpé nombre de grenouilles pendant mes années universitaire, cette photo ne me choque pas et je la trouve même plutot percutante dans son discours (c'est une allégorie, faites marcher votre cerveau).

si vous êtes choqués par cette photo, qu'est-ce que ça doit être par les accidents de voiture, la guerre en Irak ou par les &#339;uvres d'Otto Muehl&#8230;  (la fin est particuliérement violente volontairement)


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> cours de sciences nat'​



Et moi... j'ai le droit d'être choquée ? :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (13 Mars 2008)




----------



## Macounette (14 Mars 2008)

Pas _vraiment_ de la macro, mais bon... 




best viewed large


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mars 2008)

* Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Sloughi (19 Mars 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (21 Mars 2008)




----------



## Euphorbia (22 Mars 2008)




----------



## bennydelsail (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## bennydelsail (24 Mars 2008)

C'est si difficile de respecter des règles simples?????

Foguenne


----------



## bennydelsail (24 Mars 2008)

C'est si difficile de respecter des règles simples?????

Foguenne


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2008)

oh, faudrait peut-être se calmer, nan?? 

T'es pas chez mémere ici: fais gaffe au poids, au nombre, tout ça!

Sinon, c'est superbe!


----------



## Euphorbia (24 Mars 2008)

Étrange Lathrée clandestine dont les fleurs émergent directement du sol...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Sinon, c'est superbe!



Effectivement.
Ce sera parfait quand la taille et le poids seront respectés.


----------



## bennydelsail (25 Mars 2008)

Ta photo fait 188 Ko !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bon, là, tu vas prendre le frais deux jours. 

Foguenne


----------



## Picouto (25 Mars 2008)

Faut peut-être y causer espagnol !?


----------



## CatFauve (25 Mars 2008)

La neige du 25 mars.... 






 En grand


----------



## joubichou (25 Mars 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mars 2008)

joubichou a dit:


> Image


D'abord c'est _Ephippiger_ de son petit nom et c'est un mâle

:rose: C'est juste pour garder un bon niveau de connaissances à ce forum


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> c'est un mâle&#8230;


T'as de bons yeux!


----------



## Redoch (27 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Sloughi (27 Mars 2008)




----------



## Eniluap (30 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Sloughi (5 Avril 2008)




----------



## Macounette (5 Avril 2008)

Un petit bonhomme capturé ce matin sur le rebord de ma fenêtre (la moins mauvaise d'une série de neuf ):



​
conclusion, il me faut à tout prix un flash digne de ce nom :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Avril 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​ 



 Bourgeons recouverts de neige... Le matin du 7 avril 2008...


----------



## CatFauve (8 Avril 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (10 Avril 2008)

La grâce




​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2008)

Jolie photo de tortue; par contre elle doit etre vachement petite pour que ce soit une macro...


----------



## r0m1 (11 Avril 2008)

C'est pas la tortue qui est petite, c'est l'objectif qui est gros...


----------



## joubichou (11 Avril 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (18 Avril 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Macounette (19 Avril 2008)

_De retour du parc de Keukenhof, près d'Amsterdam._



​


----------



## joanes (20 Avril 2008)




----------



## wip (20 Avril 2008)

Re 



​


----------



## Macounette (21 Avril 2008)

_... même si je ne peux pas rivaliser avec wipounet _



​


----------



## CatFauve (22 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Redoch (22 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Lalis (22 Avril 2008)




----------



## Macounette (25 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2008)




----------



## wip (28 Avril 2008)

_Comme dit Redoch, c'est l'armonie avec Yvos_

​


----------



## Eniluap (28 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (30 Avril 2008)

Difficile de passer après les précédents, mais j'ose quand même .






 ​


----------



## joubichou (1 Mai 2008)

de retour de vacances


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mai 2008)

Un p'tit brin




Pour ces dames


----------



## joanes (1 Mai 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (1 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2008)

Petite pâquerette.


----------



## joubichou (2 Mai 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (2 Mai 2008)

ok, une fois de plus Joubichou ma déprimé dans "mes plus belle photos"... (pourtant j'avais prié pour que personne ne poste un pissenlit avant ce soir...)


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Sloughi (2 Mai 2008)




----------



## goonie (4 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## joubichou (4 Mai 2008)

Imac 3,06 GHZ  commandé


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## joubichou (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## Leodium (8 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> Image[/IMG]


Ça me rappelle une autruche


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## GrInGoo (8 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## Macounette (9 Mai 2008)

_me sens un peu seule. :rose: _



​


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## Macounette (10 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Sloughi (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2008)




----------



## Leodium (11 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Redoch (12 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## Macounette (12 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (13 Mai 2008)

_(faut bien faire vivre le fil.... )_



​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



​


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2008)




----------



## Leodium (15 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Mai 2008)

Version Délavée (merci Gimp)


----------



## Leodium (16 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## MamaCass (16 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (16 Mai 2008)




----------



## Leodium (17 Mai 2008)

Pour info, l'insecte de ma précédente macro est une demoiselle "nymphe au corps de feu".
Cette araignée-ci mesurait environ 5 mm.​ 



​


----------



## Eniluap (17 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Mai 2008)

Contrairement aux apparences cette fleur est très rare


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Mai 2008)




----------



## Leodium (21 Mai 2008)

​ ​


----------



## goonie (22 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (22 Mai 2008)




----------



## Leodium (24 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (24 Mai 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Mai 2008)




----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2008)




----------



## CatFauve (26 Mai 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## Macounette (27 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## MamaCass (28 Mai 2008)

ps : dur dur de poster après Macounette :rose::love:​


----------



## Eniluap (29 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (29 Mai 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (31 Mai 2008)

Avec qui j'ai pris son pied 




Enfin son sabot plutôt 

Et si avec cela vous trouvez pas le nom de cette fleur je peux plus rien pour vous :mouais:


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## r0m1 (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## joubichou (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## Leodium (1 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## goonie (3 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## joubichou (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2008)

Ah oui ! là c'est autre chose :affraid:


----------



## Redoch (3 Juin 2008)

​

Et bientôt Joubichou nous sortira des molécules de mouches en photos tandis que les modos nous font des proxiphotos... 
@ Alem: Pas de problème, pas taper.


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2008)

ouais mais où est exactement le problème ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (3 Juin 2008)

En plus Grand ​


----------



## joubichou (4 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ouais mais où est exactement le problème ?



y'a pas de problème


----------



## fanou (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## La mouette (7 Juin 2008)

Redoch a dit:


> Et bientôt Joubichou nous sortira des molécules de mouches en photos tandis que les modos nous font des _proxiphotos_...



Ah bon ?


----------



## mamyblue (9 Juin 2008)

​​


----------



## chounim (9 Juin 2008)

Allez j'me lance, après l'achat d'un petit objectif macro, je fait mes débuts, et ca me plaît assez 




800 iso - 1/500s - F/9 - 60mm


----------



## chounim (10 Juin 2008)

rah lala, je m'amuse bien en essayant de dompter mon nouveau joujou 
allez zoup, une autre toute fraiche (enfin si on veut)




800 iso - 1/200s - F/13 - 60mm

Et puis si vous avez des conseils, des remarques tout ca hein, je débute, je suis preneur avec grand plaisir !


----------



## Sloughi (10 Juin 2008)




----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2008)




----------



## Souvaroff (15 Juin 2008)

Ah ben... Je photographie ou je les trouves !!


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2008)

_proxi-photo qu'il disait le cave ? rapport 1/1&#8230;_​


----------



## esope (16 Juin 2008)




----------



## joubichou (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2008)

Jolie Demoiselle&#8230; aka _c&#339;nagrion puella (ce n'est pas une libellule mais une cousine)_


----------



## Macounette (18 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2008)

Cétoine à table


----------



## Calor45 (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2008)

Elles sont en fleur


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2008)

zygène et ciste


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juin 2008)

Vous prendrez bien un ver 




​


----------



## Sloughi (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2008)

Berberomeloe Majalis, gros plan sur l'avant du semi-remorque 
(Je ne me lasse pas d'aller voir cette étrange bestiole chaque année, environ  6 cm de long, quand même.)





(S'il y en a que ça amuse de voir l'ensemble du camion,  )


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## Leodium (21 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## La mouette (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## joubichou (25 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (28 Juin 2008)




----------



## Raf (30 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## MamaCass (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2008)

Ma fleur préférée&#8230;






_Linaria Alpina_


----------



## Sloughi (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (6 Juillet 2008)




----------



## joubichou (6 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2008)




----------



## goonie (10 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Sloughi (11 Juillet 2008)




----------



## yvos (14 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Lalis (15 Juillet 2008)




----------



## jugnin (19 Juillet 2008)

_Et sinon, vous autres, vous compressez avec quoi ? Parce que là, SmallImage fait un travaill assez répugnant..._


----------



## joubichou (19 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (19 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Eniluap (21 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> _Et sinon, vous autres, vous compressez avec quoi ? Parce que là, SmallImage fait un travaill assez répugnant..._


Il fait un travail répugnant parce que tu lui donne de mauvais réglages.
En règle générale je ne compresse jamais à moins de 75%. Si malgé ça j'ai toujours un poid supérieur aux consignes, je diminue la taille de l'image.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2008)

Quelqu'un sait ce que c'est?
Cette fleur poussait au sommet de la Bonette  (Alpes du Sud) à 2800 m. Les fleurs faisait un petit centimètre et étaient groupées par petites touffes comme sur la photo et parfois en groupe un peu plus important.​


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (24 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> *fleurs sauvages*
> Quelqu'un sait ce que c'est?
> Cette fleur poussait au sommet de la Bonette  (Alpes du Sud) à 2800 m. Les fleurs faisait un petit centimètre et étaient groupées par petites touffes comme sur la photo et parfois en groupe un peu plus important.​



Sauf si je me trompe, ça doit être des Linaires des Alpes, ou mufliers, plus communément appelées "Gueules de loup".

J'ai pas de photo à poster .... :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2008)

petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> Sauf si je me trompe, ça doit être des Linaires des Alpes, ou mufliers, plus communément appelées "Gueules de loup".
> 
> J'ai pas de photo à poster .... :rose:



Linaire des alpes, c'est bon mais pas Gueule de loup, les mufliers ne sont pas de la même Famille.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait ce que c'est?
> Cette fleur poussait au sommet de la Bonette  (Alpes du Sud) à 2800 m. Les fleurs faisait un petit centimètre et étaient groupées par petites touffes comme sur la photo et parfois en groupe un peu plus important.


Et ça sert à quoi que je poste celle-ci sur la page précédente en donnant le nom&#8230;  :mouais:

Pour la famille c'est les _Scrophulariacées_ dont le muflier fait partie aussi&#8230; 



alèm a dit:


> Linaire des alpes, c'est bon mais pas Gueule de loup, les mufliers ne sont pas de la même Famille.



Toi faut que tu viennes faire un stage par chez moi&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et ça sert à quoi que je poste celle-ci sur la page précédente en donnant le nom  :mouais:
> 
> Pour la famille c'est les _Scrophulariacées_ dont le muflier fait partie aussi
> 
> ...


Ah murde, je l'avais raté celle là! 



Merci au petitchaperonrouge


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (24 Juillet 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et ça sert à quoi que je poste celle-ci sur la page précédente en donnant le nom&#8230;  :mouais:
> Pour la famille c'est les _Scrophulariacées_ dont le muflier fait partie aussi&#8230;



C'est bien c'que j'disais ....... moi et les noms latins 
Euh ... et puis, je suis censée avoir croisé une gueule de loup  

_Ceci dit, je plaisante mais ... que de belles photos. _


----------



## naturalbornsamy (25 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (27 Juillet 2008)




----------



## joubichou (28 Juillet 2008)




----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (3 Août 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2008)




----------



## alèm (7 Août 2008)

putain ! jpmiss, je suis content que ça soit toi qui me remplace ! tu déchires ma mémé (avec ses 103 ans à venir&#8230; )


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Août 2008)

C'est amusant il a passé la nuit sur ce géranium et il est encore là ce matin à se faire sécher les ailes de la rosée du matin

_Iphiclides podalirius_


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> putain ! jpmiss, je suis content que ça soit toi qui me remplace ! tu déchires ma mémé (avec ses 103 ans à venir&#8230; )



Merci pour le compliment :rose: (désolé pour ta grand mère quand même  )

Par contre en ce qui concerne ta succession j'ai juste dit "*si ça continue* je vais postuler pour être modo de portofolio"

 

Edit: dis donc DJ t'abuserais pas un peu? Le même papillon ici et dans "vos plus belles photos"! 

(Finalement ça me plait bien modo  )


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Edit: dis donc DJ t'abuserais pas un peu? Le même papillon ici et dans "vos plus belles photos"!


Bon déjà celui d'hier je m'a trompé c'était ici que je voulais la mettre

Maintenant, si c'est le même, c'est pas le même profil ni le même éclairage, donc pas les mêmes réglages APN :mouais:

Sur ce il a pris son envol vers 10h ce matin 

Maintenant la règle dit "une photo par jour" pas "une photo toutes les 24 heures" 

Alèm reviens :love:


----------



## jugnin (9 Août 2008)

[


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Arachnophobia


C'est _Argiope bruennichi_ ta bestiole


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Août 2008)




----------



## joubichou (12 Août 2008)




----------



## wip (12 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (15 Août 2008)




----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (16 Août 2008)




----------



## lmmm (19 Août 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (19 Août 2008)

^^^ Essaie encore une fois


----------



## lmmm (20 Août 2008)

peux pas, elle est partie pas contente, la bougresse ...


----------



## joubichou (20 Août 2008)




----------



## Luc G (21 Août 2008)

Sans doute enallagma cyathigerum (ou plus simplement agrion porte-coupe)
Vu de près, c'est plus inquiétant que de loin, c'est que ça mordrait, ces petites bêtes !


----------



## Calor45 (21 Août 2008)

Découvert sous un espèce de cocon en toile, visiblement il lui manque une patte.


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2008)

Encore une libellule mais une plus grosse cette fois, sans doute un orthetrum cancellatum (orthetrum réticulé)




Je précise que la précédente était quand même méchamment recadrée. Il faut avouer que le numérique offre de belles possibilités à ce niveau pourvu que l'objectif suive.


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2008)

markuslyon a dit:


>



Lire avant de poster


----------



## Sloughi (22 Août 2008)




----------



## markuslyon (22 Août 2008)

J'éspère que cette fois-ci c'est bon ...


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2008)

Je voulais mettre un coléoptère pour changer un peu  mais pour rebondir sur la libellule déprimée (libellula depressa, enfin je pense) de markuslyon une cousine : la libellule à quatre taches (libellula quadrimaculata) : c'est la plus facile à reconnaître, devinez pourquoi 






PS. Bravo, Sloughi


----------



## markuslyon (23 Août 2008)

Quelqu'un connaît le nom de cette araignée ?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Août 2008)

markuslyon a dit:


> Quelqu'un connaît le nom de cette araignée ?


Oui MOI !

Post #928 de ce fil&#8230;


----------



## mocmoc (23 Août 2008)

voila une jolie fleur rouge...


----------



## Luc G (24 Août 2008)

Un grimpeur sur la Margeride (un géotrupe, sans doute)


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 
​


----------



## markuslyon (25 Août 2008)

Elle fait environ 2,5cm et vole. Là elle est collée au plafond.
Markus

Voir explication sur publication d'image via mobileme plus bas. Foguenne


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2008)

markuslyon a dit:


> Elle fait environ 2,5cm et vole. Là elle est collée au plafond.
> Markus
> ht tp://idisk.me.com/weissbecker/Public/images/1680neu.jpg



Etant donné que nous n'avons pas le mot de passe de ton iDisk, nous ne pouvons voir ta photo.


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Août 2008)

markuslyon a dit:


> Elle fait environ 2,5cm et vole. Là elle est collée au plafond.
> Markus


Ranger les photos dans le dossier Public.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Août 2008)

Pour publier une photo via MobileMe (ex .mac) voici un  exemple.
Tu peux mettre par exemple les images que tu veux poster sur macgeneration dans le dossier "Pictures" de ton idisk.
Donc, tu crées par exemple un dossier macge dans ton dossier Pictures et tu mets tes images dedans.

pour poster ton image, en lien tu auras à mettre: (attention, il faut noter http et pas ht tp, j'ai fais ça pour que ça ne le prenne pas en lien et qu'il soit bien visible)
ht tp://http://idisk.me.com/weissbecker/.Pictures/macge/1680neu.jpg

chez moi ça donne par exemple:
ht tp://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/macge/Foguenne-Differdange-03.jpg

et "en vrai":
http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Pictures/macge/Foguenne-Differdange-03.jpg

Voili, voilà.


----------



## regiscorrs (26 Août 2008)

Ma modeste contribution ici : (E-3 + 105 macro)







Une photo/jour, il faut savoir choisir.  Foguenne


----------



## Luc G (26 Août 2008)

Contrairement à ce qu'on croit, il y a des libellules tendance punk, enfin au moins avec des coiffures dans le vent  ou alors, c'est l'accouplement qui lui fait dresser les cheveux sur la tête

 (enallagma cyathigerum a priori le mâle bien sûr)


----------



## markuslyon (28 Août 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Etant donné que nous n'avons pas le mot de passe de ton iDisk, nous ne pouvons voir ta photo.



Mais quand je reprends mon post d'origine la photo est bien à : 

http://idisk.me.com/weissbecker/Public/images/1680neu.jpg

Donc c'est bien le dossier public...
Non ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2008)

Ben non...

ÉDIT : te fatigue pas avec tes dossiers...
Fais donc comme ça...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Août 2008)

markuslyon a dit:


> Mais quand je reprends mon post d'origine la photo est bien à :
> 
> http://idisk.me.com/weissbecker/Public/images/1680neu.jpg
> 
> ...



Non, pour que les autres membres puissent voir ta photo dans ton dossier public, il faut leur donner le mot de passe, bref, ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faut faire.

Relis mon post + haut.


----------



## markuslyon (29 Août 2008)

Qu'est-ce donc cette bête ?
environ 2,5cm de long, pendu au plafond.


----------



## pim (29 Août 2008)

Un moustique Tigre, celui qui file une sale maladie !


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2008)

Mais sûrement pas, le moustique-tigre a cette tronche là. Ce truc est un Pterophoridae, après, lequel exactement...


----------



## joubichou (1 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jugnin (3 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Crismac (5 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (5 Septembre 2008)




----------



## kitetrip (5 Septembre 2008)

Au Samsung NV7...








​


----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2008)

Drosera sur l'Aubrac cet été. Qui s'y frotte s'y colle (enfin, si vous êtes vraiment petit : carnivore mais miniature )


----------



## jugnin (6 Septembre 2008)

Voilà qui aurait pu éventuellement faire une jolie photo, si je n'étais pas un handicapé de la mise au point (faut dire, entre la sueur dans les yeux et les moustiques enragés)... 

En fait, je la poste surtout pour à l'attention de lucG, qui a l'air de tâter en libellules. Des rouges pétantes, j'en avais jamais croisé avant la Camargue.​


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2008)

Une vieille, histoire de répondre à Jugnin sans flooder  (j'espère que je ne l'ai pas déjà mise il y a des lustres)




Et donc, pour la libellule de Jugnin, c'est sans doute un crocothémis écarlate (crocothemis erythraea), qui est signalé fréquent en Camargue. Normalement, c'est (comme d'habitude ) le mâle qui a des couleurs pétantes mais dans cette espèce, les femelles jouent parfois à imiter les mâles question flashy.
PS Je peux me tromper, même si je m'y intéresse, je n'y connais pas grand-chose en libellule et j'identifie de façon très peu scientifique


----------



## iQuest (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est fou comme la nature est superbe lorsqu'on se penche pour l'apprécier.


----------



## dianilou (10 Septembre 2008)

Un vrai plaisir pour les yeux et le mental!
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

iQuest a dit:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3018/2835461864_66c9943a61.jpg
> C'est fou comme la nature est superbe lorsqu'on se penche pour l'apprécier.


Ben c'est pas une macro !!


----------



## r0m1 (10 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben c'est pas une macro !!



Ou alors l'herbe était vraiment très très très petite ....


----------



## yvos (10 Septembre 2008)

_Effectivement ...ce sujet est d'ailleurs constellé de photos qui sont considérées comme des macros mais n'en sont pas...disons qu'on est tolérants *pour l'instant*, tant que ça reste marginal...merci donc aux contributeurs de ne pas trop s'éloigner de ce qu'on appelle macro, c'est à dire des photos prises avec un rapport minimum de 1:1...grosso modo le rapport le plus élevé qu'offrent les objectifs macros usuels _


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _Effectivement ...ce sujet est d'ailleurs constellé de photos qui sont considérées comme des macros mais n'en sont pas...disons qu'on est tolérants *pour l'instant*, tant que ça reste marginal...merci donc aux contributeurs de ne pas trop s'éloigner de ce qu'on appelle macro, c'est à dire des photos prises avec un rapport minimum de 1:1...grosso modo le rapport le plus élevé qu'offrent les objectifs macros usuels _



Ne pas trop s'éloigner de la macro, c'est sûr, il faut sans doute le répéter de temps en temps car ça dérive parfois mais s'il s'agit de prendre le terme macro à la lettre, il ne va plus rester grand-monde 
- combien de compacts permettent d'atteindre un rapport 1/1 sur leur capteur ?
- pour les autres qui ont des reflex, combien ont un objectif macro qui donne le 1/1 ou un jeu de bagues ou de bonnettes le permettant
- parmi ceux qui ont un compact ou un objectif macro permettant le 1/1  ou les bagues et bonnettes équivalentes, combien font souvent des photos au rapport maximal 1/1 (à moins que certains aient un des quelques objectifs spéciaux qui permettent d'aller encore plus loin).

Personnellement, je ne crois pas avoir jamais fait une "vraie" photo macro 
Mais j'en ai fait certaines où on a typiquement les problèmes de la macro : mise au point, profondeur de champ, etc.

Peut-être pourrait-on raisonner grossièrement sur la base du 1/1 entre le sujet principal au naturel et sa taille dans l'image affichée, ce qui est à la fois plus compréhensible pour tout un chacun et plus facile à déterminer que le rapport 1/1 par rapport à la surface sensible.

En gros, si c'est plus gros (ou à peu près aussi gros) à l'écran qu'au naturel.
Mais ce n'est qu'un avis, peut-être certains préfèrent que ce soit beaucoup plus strict : je comprends très bien ça mais logiquement, il ne restera pas grand-monde


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

D'un autre côté, ce n'est pas une obligation pour tout le monde de poster absolument partout&#8230; Il y a un réel intérêt à poster des photos de macro au sens strict, de la même façon qu'il y a un intérêt à ce qu'un autoportrait en soi vraiment un&#8230;

Cela dit&#8230;


----------



## yvos (10 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ne pas trop s'éloigner de la macro, c'est sûr, il faut sans doute le répéter de temps en temps car ça dérive parfois mais s'i*l s'agit de prendre le terme macro* à la lettre, il ne va plus rester grand-monde



_Rien n'a été dit en ce sens et pour l'instant, il y a toujours eu tolérance sur les photos postées et ça continuera. Les précisions sur la macro ne sont pour autant pas inutiles. D'autant plus que si ce sont de belles proxiphoto, ça peut tout aussi prendre sa place dans l'autre sujet "postez vos plus belles photos" 
On a parfois l'impression suivante: on cherche un endroit pour caser les photos qu'on a...ce n'est pas le but non plus 

La macrophotographie, tant par les sujets, les possibilités que la technique est suffisamment particulière pour justifier ce sujet. 

Place aux photos désormais_


----------



## Sly54 (10 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


>


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Sloughi (14 Septembre 2008)




----------



## joubichou (26 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Calor45 (27 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2008)

(ca manque de bidoche !)


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

( Photo macro d'un phare de la voiture du bas présentée dans *ce post*.  ) 

​


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2008)

_...on est quand même assez loin d'une macro, là... 
_


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _...on est quand même assez loin d'une macro, là...
> _




 Photo prise en mode macro, et qui me semble correspondre à ce qui est défini comme "macro" dans *ce post*, du moins ce qu'il m'a semblé en comprendre. 
 Et si on affiche la photo en très grande taille, soit *dans sa taille d'origine*, on visualise sur la photo un sujet dans une taille très, très nettement supérieure à la taille du sujet photographié. 

 Ceci dit, cette photo a été prise avec un objectif 17-85, qui n'est pas un objectif destiné à la macro, et je reconnais mes sévères lacunes en technique... :rateau:
 Bref, j'étais de bonne foi en postant cette photo ici, mais si je me suis trompé, tu peux la supprimer.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

Ce post n'est pas une définition, mais un avis&#8230;
La macro, c'est la macro. La proxiphotographie, c'est la proxiphotographie. Et une photo de détail, c'est une photo de détail&#8230; On ne peut rien faire contre ça.

La macro, ça ne peut se faire qu'avec un objectif dédié à la macrophotographie, ou à l'aide d'une bague allonge, ou à l'aide d'une bonnette. Le principe, c'est de réduire la distance focale, et éventuellement d'avoir une zone de netteté minimaliste&#8230;

Mais ça, par contre, ça a déjà été expliqué


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2008)

_Il faut bien différencier :

- *le mode macro* qu'on trouve sur les appareils photo usuels et qui a pour but d'assister les photographes en sélectionnant des gammes d'ouvertures compatibles avec la prise de photo macro;

- *les macrophotographies* (cf message que tu cites et autour);

Si tu relis les échanges précédents, le but n'est pas d'exiger des photos macro au sens strict (et en particulier le rapport 1:1) car cela correspond au mieux de ce que peuvent fournir les objectifs macro classiques...mais de faire en sorte de ne pas trop s'éloigner. Là, il n'y a pas la proximité, le sujet est particulier (peu importe, c'est vrai), il n'y a pas le flou souvent caractéristique, etc...

Je laisse ta photo, de toutes façons  ._


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ce post n'est pas une définition, mais un avis&#8230;
> La macro, c'est la macro. La proxiphotographie, c'est la proxiphotographie. Et une photo de détail, c'est une photo de détail&#8230; On ne peut rien faire contre ça.
> 
> La macro, ça ne peut se faire qu'avec un objectif dédié à la macrophotographie, ou à l'aide d'une bague allonge, ou à l'aide d'une bonnette. Le principe, c'est de réduire la distance focale, et éventuellement d'avoir une zone de netteté minimaliste&#8230;
> ...



OK, le fait de considérer cette photo comme une macro était donc sans doute abusif de ma part. 



yvos a dit:


> _Il faut bien différencier :
> 
> - *le mode macro* qu'on trouve sur les appareils photo usuels et qui a pour but d'assister les photographes en sélectionnant des gammes d'ouvertures compatibles avec la prise de photo macro;
> 
> ...



OK, je ferai attention la prochaine fois.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2008)

Human-Fly a dit:


> OK, le fait de considérer cette photo comme une macro était donc sans doute abusif de ma part.


Non pas _sans doute_.. A moins que le sujet n'ait été le phare d'une voiture miniature


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non pas _sans doute_.. A moins que le sujet n'ait été le phare d'une voiture miniature



De mini à miniature... 
discussion intéressante au dessus


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2008)

Vu que je suis cité, je mets mon grain de sel, même si je préfèrerais éviter 
Pour moi, la photo de Human-Fly n'est effectivement pas une macro, même avec une définition très souple.

La suggestion que je faisais à l'époque, c'était d'utiliser comme base de raisonnement le rapport 1/1 (approximatif évidemment ) entre la photo affichée et l'objet photographié. Dans le cas présent, il est clair que le phare réel est nettement plus gros que la photo à l'écran 

(Ma suggestion était liée au fait que cette idée de ratio 1/1 par rapport à l'affichage était relativement simple à comprendre par tout un chacun tandis que la notion stricte de macro : rapport 1/1 sur l'élément sensible est un peu compliquée, et impossible à vérifier même de loin d'ailleurs vu les possibilités de recadrage, etc sauf à avoir les EXIF des photos 

Par contre, effectivement, je n'ai pas assez l'habitude des compacts pour dire au débotté si une telle base limite suffisamment les choses pour que les problèmes de profondeur de champ de la macro se posent à coup sûr, ce que vous souhaitez pour ce fil. Mais si je prends pour exemples les dernières photos de Sloughi et Joubichou, ce ne sont pas des macros au sens strict mais elles rentreraient dans la définition que je proposais sans problème et montrent bien les pbs de profondeur de champ tandis que les toutes dernières photos de human-fly, jpmiss, Sly54 n'y rentreraient pas, l'avant-dernière de Sly54 serait à peu près à la limite. Celle de calor45, je ne m'avance pas : mes connaissances en ichtyologie sont trop limitées )

PS L'autre raison de ma proposition à l'époque, c'était que des gens puissent quand même poster des photos dans ce fil 

PPS Et pour la taille à l'écran à laquelle je pensais, c'est la taille sur fil de MacGé, pas sur un 30" plein écran


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non pas _sans doute_.. A moins que le sujet n'ait été le phare d'une voiture miniature





Luc G a dit:


> Vu que je suis cité, je mets mon grain de sel, même si je préfèrerais éviter
> Pour moi, la photo de Human-Fly n'est effectivement pas une macro, même avec une définition très souple.
> 
> La suggestion que je faisais à l'époque, c'était d'utiliser comme base de raisonnement le rapport 1/1 (approximatif évidemment ) entre la photo affichée et l'objet photographié. Dans le cas présent, il est clair que le phare réel est nettement plus gros que la photo à l'écran
> ...



OK, je pense avoir désormais mieux compris.


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2008)

_Je vous demande de vous arrêter!! _


----------



## vleroy (2 Octobre 2008)

l'original en plus grand *là*​



yvos a dit:


> _Je vous demande de vous arrêter!! _



ah mens, j'avais pas vu


----------



## joubichou (2 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (4 Octobre 2008)




----------



## fanou (5 Octobre 2008)




----------



## fanou (7 Octobre 2008)




----------



## fanou (9 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2008)




----------



## joubichou (10 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (11 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (12 Octobre 2008)

c'est un bête pissenlit...


----------



## vleroy (13 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Yannoux (19 Octobre 2008)

Voila bien lontemps que je n'avais pas poste de photos sur MacG!! :rose:Honte a moi!

Ben voila une macro realise avec mon EOS 450D-18/55mm, flash eteint, et retouche Aperture pour faire en sorte qu'il y avait un eclairage de type spot sur le sujet :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (20 Octobre 2008)

_à l'arrache sans pied, pas trop mécontent du résultat_
_La haute déf par là :_ >> clic clic <<​


----------



## vleroy (22 Octobre 2008)

_une série sur flickr_ ​


----------



## vleroy (25 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## joubichou (25 Octobre 2008)

:up:[IMG]http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/2843/dsc0130wx6.jpg[/IMG]Bravo vleroy


----------



## vleroy (26 Octobre 2008)

La petite bête mesure 1,5mm 
tous les détails techniques de cette photo >> en cliquant ici <<​


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (28 Octobre 2008)

voilà


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2008)

_L'exigence de sélection vaut aussi pour ce fil. Donc pas la même "cousine de mouche à merde"  [pardonne mon ignorance] une troisième fois d'affilée, d'accord?    
_


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Octobre 2008)

*( Haute définition ici.  )*

​


----------



## Virpeen (31 Octobre 2008)




----------



## joubichou (1 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (1 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (2 Novembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2008)

Ah bah ça y'est, j'ai gerbé.


----------



## joubichou (2 Novembre 2008)

moi aussi


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Novembre 2008)

Oh les chochotes


----------



## joubichou (2 Novembre 2008)




----------



## marcomarco (11 Novembre 2008)

je ne connais pas le modèle .. :love:


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (14 Novembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2008)




----------



## E7nded (18 Novembre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (20 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (29 Novembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (1 Décembre 2008)

on ice​


----------



## joubichou (2 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Sloughi (6 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (6 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (8 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## marcomarco (8 Décembre 2008)

la bataille du dragon ..


----------



## Sloughi (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Macounette (2 Janvier 2009)




----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2009)

http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/1300/090101moussega4.jpg

_Edit : Image trop lourde ! _


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2009)

_(désolé pour la taille trop lourde précédemment )_


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Janvier 2009)




----------



## martinmena (31 Janvier 2009)

/Users/antoniomartinmena/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2008/29 mai 08_2/Elata.jpg


----------



## giga64 (31 Janvier 2009)

Va faire un p'tit tour par là >>>:style:<<<


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2009)

Pas sur que ça soit une macro ça... 

Par contre c'est une très belle photo


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas sur que ça soit une macro ça...
> 
> Par contre c'est une très belle photo



Merci ! 
Selon moi c'est une macro, car le panneau lumineux "exit" était petit, l'icône du personnage encore plus et je l'ai photographié dans des conditions d'objectif et de réglages que je qualifierais de "macro".
La macro c'est pas forcément les fleurs et les insectes non ?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> La macro c'est pas forcément les fleurs et les insectes non ?


Non pas du tout. Ca fait même du bien de voir autre chose. Je suis juste étonné qu'un pictogramme sensé indiquer une direction soit si petit...

Mais bast.. Belle photo quoi qu'il en soit.


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non pas du tout. Ca fait même du bien de voir autre chose. Je suis juste étonné qu'un pictogramme sensé indiquer une direction soit si petit...
> 
> Mais bast.. Belle photo quoi qu'il en soit.



Re-merci 
En fait il y avait un panneau lumineux normal au-dessus de la porte de secours mais également un plus petit dans le couloir quasiment face à cette porte ! Un hotel très au point en cas d'incendie


----------



## marcomarco (5 Février 2009)

en voilà une autre ...


----------



## Macthieu (10 Février 2009)

une petite fleur


----------



## IP (12 Février 2009)




----------



## Eniluap (15 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Macounette (16 Février 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (17 Février 2009)

Une macro, c'est une macro, pas forcément une bébête...


----------



## yvos (24 Février 2009)




----------



## joubichou (2 Mars 2009)

Voilà je voulais  vous informer  de ma première expo,20 clichés sélectionnés


----------



## vleroy (5 Mars 2009)

@joubichou :  et ce n'est que mérité


----------



## Baracca (5 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (6 Mars 2009)




----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (7 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (8 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (9 Mars 2009)

Ps: ça ne poste pas trop dans ce sujet


----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2009)

c'est normal on a déja posté toutes nos macros,ça va repartir en avril mai


----------



## Baracca (9 Mars 2009)

Pour de la Macro, pas besoin qu'il fasse beau en intérieur c'est possible aussi, sur d'autres sujet


----------



## Baracca (10 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (11 Mars 2009)




----------



## joubichou (11 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (12 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (13 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (14 Mars 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Mars 2009)

Mon Jardin. Clermont-Ferrand.​


----------



## Baracca (15 Mars 2009)

Ps: joubichou , pas besoin qu'il fasse beau ou attendre Avril/Mai pour faire de la macro


----------



## Macthieu (15 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (16 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2009)

On s'éloigne de plus en plus de la macro là nan?


----------



## vleroy (16 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On s'éloigne de plus en plus de la macro là nan?



bah, ça dépend... si ce sont des cigares pour mouches comme dit Yvos, c'est de la macro


----------



## enka (16 Mars 2009)

... sur un chemin dans les Alpes


----------



## vleroy (17 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (18 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (18 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On s'éloigne de plus en plus de la macro là nan?



C'était des "Petits Coronas"  (12mm de diamètres)

Pour info: 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
La Macro c'est au rapport:  1:1  et   2:1  et  3:1  et  4:1 et  5:1  etc...

La Proxy (approche de la Macro) c'est au rapport: 1:2 et 1:3
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Donc, tant que cela reste dans ces rapports


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Et le rapport en question, c'est en proportions du capteur. En l'occurrence, 1,5 fois plus petit que 24 mm x 36 mm pour un petit capteur comme le tien. Avec à peu près 16 cigares de 12 mm en largeur, tu es, si mes calculs sont bons; au rapport 1:7 au moins.

La macro, c'est la macro. Y'a pas à transiger, on ne peut la faire qu'avec une bonnette, une bague ou un objectif adéquat. Quant à la proxi, pour moi, elle ne devrait pas figurer dans ce fil dédié à la macro. Mais ça fait des années qu'on essaye d'expliquer la photo aux "bûches" que sont certains membres de ce forum, alors quand on a de la proxi, les modérateurs admettent. Je les comprends.

Malgré tout, la proxi, c'est 1:3 maximum&#8230;

Et y'a pas à transiger&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2009)

saladin94 a dit:


> ...image beaucoup trop grande...


Lire CECI...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> C'était des "Petits Coronas"  (12mm de diamètres)
> 
> Pour info:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Justement tes dernières photos sont très loin de ces rapports (a moins que ton capteur ne soit aussi gros qu'un billet de 10$).

Pour info aussi:



> La macrophotographie est l'ensemble des techniques photographiques permettant de photographier des sujets de petite taille. Le terme désigne l'activité photographique associée à ces techniques. Les rapports de grandissement en macrophotographie se situent entre les échelles 1:1 (taille réelle) et 10:1 (dix fois plus gros que la taille réelle).





> Le domaine de la macrophotographie commence lorsque l'image obtenue sur le film ou sur le capteur est de taille au moins égale à la taille du sujet.



Il m'arrive souvent de poster des proxi ce qui est effectivement limite si on s'en tient stricto sensu au sujet de ce fil mais là tu dépasse allègrement ces limites.
A moins que ton aigle (par ailleurs très beau) ne fasse que quelques cm ce n'est même pas de la proxi et tu es carrément hors sujet.

Je ne parle même pas de la photo de saladin94 qui foule au pied toutes les règles de ces forums ainsi que celles du bon goût.


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2009)

Y a macro baston ici 
Mais le rapport semble de 2:1 :rateau:

et pour pas flooder impunément (car c'est pas bien, ah non, c'est pas bien du tout) 





Toute ressemblance avec des faits réels est... comment qu'ils disent déjà??? 
D'ailleurs les photos montrant une forme de copulation devraient être interdites


----------



## Picouto (19 Mars 2009)

Précisons que ce n'est pas la taille de l'affichage à l'écran qui compte... Ca va mieux en le disant.
Et pis cropper c'est tricher.


----------



## yvos (19 Mars 2009)

_Baracca, le débat sur ce qu'est une macro et ce que ce fil doit/peut recevoir comme contribution a déjà été abordé à peu près 10 000 fois. Quelques exemples sur ces pages, là et là... Merci d'en tenir compte et par là même de faire preuve d'exigence (ce qui ne devrait pas t'être difficile car tu nous as montré de belles choses  ) : Le but n'est pas de remplir les sujets _


----------



## Baracca (19 Mars 2009)

Aucune intention de polémiqué ni flooder, donc ceux qui sont intéressés par mon avis sur la question, en MP cela avec grand plaisir (au passage, même a mon petit niveau d'amateur, je n'ai pas attendu le numérique pour me mettre a photographier )  






Ps: je ne sais pas si je pouvais mettre celle-ci, car F/8 c'est pas assé fermé et beaucoup trop de netteté, aie aie aie


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Ps: je ne sais pas si je pouvais mettre celle-ci, car F/8 c'est pas assé fermé et beaucoup trop de netteté, aie aie aie


Encore une fois l'importance de la zone de netteté ne rentre pas dans la définition de macro ou pas macro. Il se trouve qu'en macro la profondeur de champs est tres courte et la zone de netteté réduite mais on peut tres bien avoir une zone de netteté tres visible en photo "normale" comme ici par exemple. Le fait que ta profondeur de champs ait été plus courte n'aurait toujours pas fait de cette photo une macro.
Donc ta petite phrase est plutot mal placée pour quelqu'un qui dit ne pas vouloir polémiquer.
Par ailleurs, pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas attendu le numérique pour photographier, tu énonce une énorme contre-vérité en disant "F/8 c'est pas assé fermé et beaucoup trop de netteté" car comme tu ne semble pas le savoir, plus on ferme plus la zone de netteté est importante. 

Voilà, maintenant ta photo rentre déjà beaucoup plus dans le sujet que les précédentes et elle est plutot réussie.


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## Mops Argo (20 Mars 2009)

après l'époque Joubichou, nous entrons dans l'ère vleroy,


----------



## joubichou (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## mocmoc (20 Mars 2009)

Je ne m'y connais pas du tout en photo (pourtant...), j'ai pris cette photo plutot jouli (Avec le pauvre apn de l'iPhone) et je sais pas si c'est une macro, en tous les cas voila : :rose:


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

Mops Argo a dit:


> après l'époque Joubichou, nous entrons dans l'ère vleroy,



Permets moi de le prendre pour un compliment 
La dernière était traitée dans un esprit à la Yvos, il comprendra 

@mocmoc: non c'est pas une macro, il suffit pour t'en convaincre de lire les débats entre baraca, jpmiss et backcat  Lire... puis comprendre.

Fin de la digression.


----------



## Eniluap (21 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (21 Mars 2009)




----------



## joubichou (21 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (22 Mars 2009)




----------



## joanes (22 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (23 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (23 Mars 2009)

avec le D60 / 105mm


----------



## Baracca (24 Mars 2009)




----------



## joubichou (24 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (25 Mars 2009)

(la compression détruit méchamment la composition du rouge de pétales, désolé)


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> (la compression détruit méchamment la composition du rouge de pétales, désolé)


En même temps elle fait que 120 ko tu aurais donc pu compresser un peu moins.
Voire même choisir une taille inférieure (700 pix de large par ex) histoire de compresser encore moins...


----------



## Baracca (25 Mars 2009)

Je sais pour les Ko, mais j'ai essayé de m'approcher de 150Ko mais le palier en dessous tomber radicalement.
J'ai essayé en redimensionnant sur une largeur max de 700 et le palier passe a 136Ko, en voici le lien (mais les rouges ne sont pas encore à la fête), mais je pense que la conversion Raw>Jepg se fait ressentir aussi

en 700 px


----------



## vleroy (27 Mars 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Mars 2009)

​
Merci joubichou et bravo à toi pour ce superbe papillon (juste en dessous). Je poste ici pour ne pas ne pas flooder.


----------



## joubichou (28 Mars 2009)

bravo l'hippo


----------



## Baracca (29 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (30 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (30 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (1 Avril 2009)




----------



## vleroy (1 Avril 2009)

Le printemps est vraiment là, les couleurs explosent 
j'aime bien l'évanescence de la tige :love:

Ps: ma série ballon vous dit quelque chose? ​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Avril 2009)

Tout le monde dormait encore. Suis un matinal. Macro. Donc. Sud du Puy-de-Dôme. ​


----------



## Baracca (2 Avril 2009)




----------



## joubichou (5 Avril 2009)




----------



## Eniluap (6 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (6 Avril 2009)

Effectivement, il y avait de la rosée ce week-end


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

plutôt tout près...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Pelouse&#8230; verte.
> Tout le monde dormait encore. Suis un matinal. Macro. Donc. Sud du Puy-de-Dôme. ​


C'est toujours pas une macro&#8230; Et le sujet est&#8230; euh&#8230; comment dire ? 

&#8230;


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Avril 2009)




----------



## mocmoc (14 Avril 2009)

Ouais bah..


​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Et ben ça nous emmerde&#8230;


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> C'est moche et alors ?




_Commencer ton message de cette manière dans un sujet où tu es supposé proposer des photos que tu apprécies, c'est soit parce que tu as un contentieux avec quelqu'un qui aurait trouvé une de tes photos moche (auquel cas tu n'es pas obligé de nous transformer en victimes collatérales), soit parce que tu trouves réellement ta photo moche (elle n'a, par conséquent, rien à faire ici  )

option 1 ou 2?


ps :essayez quand même de ne pas trop vous éloigner de la macrophotographie, sinon, je vais finir pour ouvrir un sujet "fleur", un sujet "chat", un sujet "gravier et mise au point ratée, un sujet "c'est moche et alors", etc..._


----------



## joubichou (14 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/membres/pierre-auvergne-albums-mac-g-image1609-fscn4025-2-small.jpg​


Quitte à mettre une nième tulipe dans ce fil qui en a supporté tant, pourquoi ne pas mettre une

macro ?

Tant qu'à faire.

J'ai l'impression parfois que maintenant, le sujet pris en photo n'a plus d'importance ici. Rien que le fait que ça soit une macro est en soi exceptionnel.

Donc, je poste aussi, après tout.

Inintéressant, mais au moins, c'est une macro.

Désolé pour ceux qui font l'effort de respecter le sujet.


----------



## Nobody (15 Avril 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Quitte à mettre une nième tulipe dans ce fil qui en a supporté tant, pourquoi ne pas mettre une
> 
> macro ?
> 
> ...



C'en était une. Monsieur.


----------



## Nobody (17 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Avril 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20689

Pas une belle photo pour les puristes, mais tout est dans le regard... Et puis j'aime bien cette photo...

ps: pour Nobody, c'est une bonne idée dans l'autre sens, mais comme ça je lui trouve une certaine prestance à cette jeune araignée...

ps2: pareil pour toi joubichou, je sais pas pourquoi je préfères la garder comme ça... mais ça fait plaisir d'avoir les commentaires de spécialistes!


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2009)

Promenade printanière en famille​


----------



## joubichou (20 Avril 2009)

Sous un autre angle


----------



## Nobody (20 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## toys (21 Avril 2009)

en m'amusant avec mon vieux 50/1.8 je viens de découvrir quand le posent a l'envers sa fait un objectif macro..:love:

cool je vous poste les teste d'ici peut (vous auriez pu le dire merde sa fait des mois que je l'ai ce lui là)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

c'est une astuce connue, il existe même des kits qui permettent de l'adapter...


----------



## toys (21 Avril 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> c'est une astuce connue, il existe même des kits qui permettent de l'adapter...



j'en veux un!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

un exemple
http://www.macrophotographie.be/macro/objectif_inverseur.htm


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

C'est super. On est content pour vous.


----------



## Nobody (23 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Jey94 (23 Avril 2009)

Quelle bonne idée toutes ces photos de macro respirant l'été..ses couleurs qui font notre joie.
Have fun.
:rose: Aimez notre Terre-Mère :love:


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2009)

_Bienvenue Jey94...si tu ne l'as pas fait, je t'engage à lire les règles..on ne poste pas que des macros ici...il faut que ce soit une de ce que tu considères comme tes meilleures (je dis ça sans jugement sur ta photo, tout le monde peut participer  )_


----------



## Jey94 (23 Avril 2009)

Coucou,

J'avais lu les règles, oui, mais je comprends pas vraiment pourquoi la photo n'a pas été acceptée..:mouais:
 J'en ajoute une dernière, si c'est toujours pas ça, tant pis  mais faudra qu'on m'explique ce que j'ai du mal à saisir lol

Bonne semaine à tous :love:

_Edit : bon, apparemment tu n'as pas bien lu...1 photo/jour maximum + macro
accessoirement, ton autre photo n'a pas été retirée. _


----------



## MamaCass (23 Avril 2009)

En plus grand si vous aimez


----------



## Jey94 (23 Avril 2009)

Très jolie cette photo, les couleurs sont extrêmement pétillantes !! Bravo ! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2009)

Jey94 a dit:


> Coucou,
> 
> J'avais lu les règles, oui, mais je comprends pas vraiment pourquoi la photo n'a pas été acceptée..:mouais:


Bah tu les a mal lu car c'est une photo par jour max
Et ensuite aucune de tes 2 photos ne sont des macros ni même des proxy.


----------



## joubichou (23 Avril 2009)

J'ai enfin pu choper un balanin


----------



## Nobody (23 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (24 Avril 2009)

joubichou a dit:


> J'ai enfin pu choper un balanin



Et ça c'est quoi comme marque?  



​


----------



## Sloughi (25 Avril 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Firestorm_67 (27 Avril 2009)

Avant de poster, un peu de lecture sur les règles de Portfolio  -> une photo seulement et d'un poids inférieur à 150Ko


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2009)

Piti charençon.
Tout piti. 
​



​


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## yvos (3 Mai 2009)




----------



## marcomarco (3 Mai 2009)

voici la mienne ..


----------



## Sloughi (8 Mai 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Sloughi (11 Mai 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## joubichou (16 Mai 2009)




----------



## Bibabelou (17 Mai 2009)




----------



## Nobody (19 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## fanou (24 Mai 2009)




----------



## fanou (25 Mai 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Mai 2009)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch​
Je vous dis pas le cirque pour que la bête accepte un appareil photo à moins de trente centimètres de sa tête 

edit : crop centré sur l'&#339;il


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

C'est mignon les ptits chats ? hein ? :love:

Mais c'est quand même pas une macro&#8230;

Si ?


----------



## joanes (27 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est mignon les ptits chats ? hein ? :love:
> 
> Mais c'est quand même pas une macro
> 
> Si ?



Pour un chat de 3 millimètres si


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Ah ben oui merde ! Que j'suis con !!! :rose:

Au temps pour moi 


SPLENDIDE MACRO !!!  :love:


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Bassman (28 Mai 2009)

Le sgeg de mackie ?


----------



## Nobody (28 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Mai 2009)

Click pour HD.​


----------



## joubichou (29 Mai 2009)




----------



## fanou (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## Dos Jones (31 Mai 2009)

PS : Bonus à celui qui par MP me donnera le nom de la fleur


----------



## PO_ (31 Mai 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Mais caisse donc ?



Une asperge tout juste sortie ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (31 Mai 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Une asperge tout juste sortie ?


 Eh non, la réponse en image



​


----------



## azerty_4321 (2 Juin 2009)

Photo prise en vacances


----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2009)

Après la naissance, manquait la mort ​


----------



## lmmm (4 Juin 2009)




----------



## Nobody (4 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Raf (5 Juin 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2009)




----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Juin 2009)

si si, elles sont mûres..


----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2009)




----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2009)

http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/pc/channel/56/extra/new/display/16727961


----------



## Nobody (14 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## wath68 (18 Juin 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## joubichou (20 Juin 2009)

Ben alors on dirait qu'on s'endort un peu sur ce fil,(je ne parle pas de l'hypocondriaque sulfiteux),en voilà une pour vous réveiller!


----------



## yvos (21 Juin 2009)

joubichou a dit:


> Ben alors on dirait qu'on s'endort un peu sur ce fil..



ouais et bien comment veux-tu qu'on poste après ça sans être ridicule


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ouais et bien comment veux-tu qu'on poste après ça sans être ridicule



Faut prendre des risques !


----------



## marcomarco (22 Juin 2009)

je risque ...  





_Edit : une par jour maxi, merci_


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2009)

Elles sont superbes tes macros!


----------



## marcomarco (22 Juin 2009)

joubichou a dit:


> Elles sont superbes tes macros!


merci ... 
j'ai mis ma galerie à jour ..  
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/marcopologalerie/


----------



## Nobody (27 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## marcomarco (27 Juin 2009)

superbe !  cette chenille


----------



## joubichou (27 Juin 2009)




----------



## marcomarco (27 Juin 2009)

joli aussi cette demoiselle


----------



## fanou (29 Juin 2009)




----------



## marcomarco (29 Juin 2009)

ouille ... elle pique méchamment  celle ci


----------



## fanou (30 Juin 2009)

Si vous connaissez son petit nom...


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2009)

La garrigue est bien peuplée en ce moment. Il y a les bruyants (les cigales ont vraiment la pêche cette année ! ) et les plus silencieux mais parfois superbes. Ici une bébête de la famille des fourmilions (mais pas la larve qui vit dans son entonnoir, l'adulte qui fait 8 cm ou plus d'envergure, qui ressemble un peu, comme son nom l'indique à une libellule (mais là je lui ai coupé les ailes ) Palpares libelluloides






PS : pour le voir avec les ailes, par exemple ici : Palpares libelluloides


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2009)

Je ne vous dirai pas le nom de cette bestiole, je n'en sais encore rien


----------



## esope (7 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## joubichou (10 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2009)

Une année à cigales
(pour les calopteryx, on verra ça en Lozère )


----------



## lmmm (12 Juillet 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## joubichou (13 Juillet 2009)




----------



## lmmm (13 Juillet 2009)




----------



## yvos (13 Juillet 2009)

_Quand même très très proche de celle-ci postée hier dans pvpbp...Faites en sorte de choisir une fois pour toutes parce si on a droit à la rafale en entier sur les différents sujets..._

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------

_ajout de photo, histoire de..._


----------



## lmmm (14 Juillet 2009)




----------



## goonie (15 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## pascal_rouen (17 Juillet 2009)

Je n'en connais pas le nom...


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## goonie (21 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## mocmoc (23 Juillet 2009)

_C'est bien, un Samsung WB510 ?_ 


​


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## pascal_rouen (24 Juillet 2009)

_D70s + Tamron SP Di 90mm 1:2.8 macro - ISO640 - f32 - 0,4s_​


----------



## diaporamas (24 Juillet 2009)

et d'autre photos sur les sites en signature (fleurs, insectes, macros, paysages)


----------



## fanougym (27 Juillet 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Mr Fon (28 Juillet 2009)

Edit: modif faite, la photo rentre dans les normes je crois...ça perd en qualité mais pas bien grave... belle bête tout de même !!!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2009)

Belle bête mais  tu serais bien avisé de lire les consignes avant de poster.
Ton image est trop grande et beaucoup trop lourde.
T'as de la chance que les fachos de modos qui règnent ici soient en vacances en ce moment.


----------



## marcomarco (28 Juillet 2009)

tres chouette modèle ..  Mr Fon


----------



## Mr Fon (28 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Belle bête mais  tu serais bien avisé de lire les consignes avant de poster.
> Ton image est trop grande et beaucoup trop lourde.
> T'as de la chance que les fachos de modos qui règnent ici soient en vacances en ce moment.



Oué désolé je sais, ...., j'apprends à me servir de mon appareil en ce moment, et de i photo aussi, je suis en train de modifier la "bête" afin que tout cela rentre dans les clous....je ferai bientôt une modif de mon post...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2009)

Le mieux serait d'apprendre a faire en sorte que "ça rentre dans les clous" AVANT de poster...
Un peu comme on dit bonjour en entrant et pas une heure après...


----------



## Mr Fon (28 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le mieux serait d'apprendre a faire en sorte que "ça rentre dans les clous" AVANT de poster...
> Un peu comme on dit bonjour en entrant et pas une heure après...



Oui bah j'ai fais une petite boulette...pas de quoi s'énerver.....ça y est c'est dans les clous à présent....

toutes mes sincères excuses, promis je recommencerai plus...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2009)

Je m'énerve pas, j'explique 
Bon bah voilà c'est ok maintenant


----------



## Mr Fon (28 Juillet 2009)

Pas de soucis , j'ai bien compris que tu n'étais pas énervé, merci tout de même pour l'info.


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as de la chance que les fachos de modos qui règnent ici soient en vacances en ce moment.




 

_Je vous ai de nouveau à l'oeil _


----------



## goonie (29 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## marcomarco (29 Juillet 2009)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Oué désolé je sais, ...., j'apprends à me servir de mon appareil en ce moment, et de i photo aussi, je suis en train de modifier la "bête" afin que tout cela rentre dans les clous....je ferai bientôt une modif de mon post...


imagewell est ton ami .. http://www.commentcamarche.net/telecharger/telecharger-34055123-imagewell


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Juillet 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Je vous ai de nouveau à l'oeil



Et quel il 



​


----------



## lmmm (31 Juillet 2009)




----------



## maxym (31 Juillet 2009)

marcomarco a dit:


> imagewell est ton ami .. http://www.commentcamarche.net/telecharger/telecharger-34055123-imagewell



Hello,

Merci pour le lien, je cherchais un soft dans ce genre...

Bonne soirée


----------



## joubichou (1 Août 2009)

Très belle page de macros


----------



## marcomarco (1 Août 2009)

maxym a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Merci pour le lien, je cherchais un soft dans ce genre...
> 
> Bonne soirée


de rien .. j'ai rien trouvé de mieux pour l'instant ..
sauf que les éxifs ne suivent pas ..


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2009)

​


----------



## ShiBBy (6 Août 2009)

Wow, belle macro, je n'ai pas encore trouver le coup pour certain insectes, mais je m'interesse à la petite nature qui est proche de moi


----------



## lmmm (7 Août 2009)




----------



## delbo (9 Août 2009)

Papillon dans un "arbre à papillons", ça tombe bien !
PS: comment faites-vous pour avoir des photos de super qualité dans le corps du message (et qui ne dépasse pas la taille maximale autorisée)?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2009)

delbo a dit:


> Papillon dans un "arbre à papillons", ça tombe bien !
> PS: comment faites-vous pour avoir des photos de super qualité dans le corps du message (et qui ne dépasse pas la taille maximale autorisée)?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses



tu tapes 'portfoliohelper' dans le champ recherche, et tu as une réponse parmi d'autre.


----------



## delbo (9 Août 2009)

Merci pour la réponse rapide!
Et voilà le travail ;-)


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2009)

Tu devrais aussi lire la FAQ : tu as 3 heures pour éditer ton message, ce n'était pas la peine d'en faire un nouveau...


----------



## lmmm (9 Août 2009)




----------



## Sloughi (10 Août 2009)




----------



## Keisar (11 Août 2009)




----------



## yvos (12 Août 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Août 2009)

​


----------



## joubichou (16 Août 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (18 Août 2009)




----------



## joubichou (26 Août 2009)




----------



## joanes (26 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Céréal Killa (1 Septembre 2009)

C'est pas encore au niveau de certaines photos que j'ai vu mais je m'entraîne dur ....


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## BS0D (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Sloughi (2 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (2 Septembre 2009)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Septembre 2009)

.
.


.
.


----------



## Céréal Killa (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (7 Septembre 2009)

sans bestiole​


----------



## Céréal Killa (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## joubichou (8 Septembre 2009)

Pour les fans de macro,vous pouvez aller voir mon site sur magix,le lien est dans ma signature


----------



## dominique91 (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (9 Septembre 2009)




----------



## lmmm (9 Septembre 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Céréal Killa (10 Septembre 2009)

Clin d'oeil à Immm et Hippo


----------



## Céréal Killa (11 Septembre 2009)




----------



## BS0D (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (12 Septembre 2009)

Là, je prépare une macro d'un spray qui contiendra notamment  :
Tétraméthrine (0,31%)
d-Phénothrine (0,11%)

Non, non ne me remerciez pas


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2009)

Pourquoi pas Libellule ou *Papillon*&#8230;




PS : Bonus à celui qui, par MP, me donnera la caractéristique principale de ce papillon&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Céréal Killa (13 Septembre 2009)

*...car je suis une guêpe (?) Ninja .*


----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2009)

Si tu crois que je vais prendre la mouche c'est mal me connaitre


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

Nan mais sérieux, les gens*, on a déjà eu un débat sur la macro, duquel est ressorti que la plupart d'entre nous postions des productions relevant de la proxiphotographie. Mais que c'était pas très grave, en fait. Pour la macro, faut du matos. Toujours est-il qu'il faudrait pas non plus trop s'en éloigner, parce qu'à ce train, là, on va bientôt trouver des paysages... _Ah ouais, mais je l'ai pris en gros plan, mon paysage, j'étais hyper près._

Je me permets de rappeler aussi, mais ça n'engage que moi, qu'une macro réussie n'en fait pas forcément une belle macro.

Hein.

*enfin, toi, surtout.


----------



## Céréal Killa (17 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Joelaloose (18 Septembre 2009)

Y'a pas de lézard


----------



## lmmm (18 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (19 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (21 Septembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2009)

en même temps une belle macro de temps en temps 
c'est pas condamnable


----------



## vleroy (23 Septembre 2009)

105mm (VR off) &#8226; aux limites de l'accomodation
f/45 &#8226; 8 secondes

Toutes les tailles << ici >>​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2009)

T'as passé une coloscopie? :rateau:


----------



## Mops Argo (24 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> 105mm (VR off)  aux limites de l'accomodation
> f/45  8 secondes
> 
> Toutes les tailles << ici >>​




Sous ta photo, tu écris : "toutes les tailles", ça veut dire que tu l'as fait avec encore plus gros que ce qu'on voit ? Je pose la question car je n'ai pas osé aller voir les dégats


----------



## vleroy (24 Septembre 2009)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Sous ta photo, tu écris : "toutes les tailles", ça veut dire que tu l'as fait avec encore plus gros que ce qu'on voit ? Je pose la question car je n'ai pas osé aller voir les dégats



T'es un grand timide 

PPF :






<< si t'as des problèmes de vue >> ​


----------



## fanou (24 Septembre 2009)

c'est la première vert fluo que je rencontre...


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2009)

Peut-être Carpocoris fuscispinus? en tous cas une punaise


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2009)

Éphippigère


----------



## Crismac (26 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Peut-être Carpocoris fuscispinus? en tous cas une punaise



ou bien, Carpocoris mediterraneus, Pentatome méridional.


----------



## Sloughi (28 Septembre 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## lmmm (29 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Raf (3 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Eniluap (4 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2009)




----------



## joubichou (16 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (25 Octobre 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Novembre 2009)

A la veille de l'augmentation du tabac, je vous en propose un spécimen venu d'Espagne. 



​


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Zebrinha (14 Novembre 2009)

Erable du Japon en fin d'après-midi...
Il ne lui reste plus aucune feuille maintenant! :rateau:


----------



## lmmm (21 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Sloughi (22 Novembre 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Décembre 2009)

Pour réveiller le fil qui semble prendre ses quartiers d'hiver.




​


----------



## freefalling (11 Décembre 2009)

- - désolé pour la navrante compression .. - -​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2009)

Ben tu dois avoir des mains super petites pour que ça soit une macro...


----------



## freefalling (14 Décembre 2009)

oui , il y a eu erreur .. 
 mea culpa


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Décembre 2009)

Il y a quelques semaines, nous découvrions (merci le chien !) sous le piano ce petit batracien d'une couleur tout à fait inhabituelle 
Quelques recherches nous confirmaient l'existence extrêmement rare d'une reinette bleue, "victime" d'une (de)pigmentation anormale de la peau (il manque du jaune pour faire le joli "vert reinette" habituel !)...
Nous lui avons rendu sa liberté au terme d'une longue balade et de quelques photos...  
(oui, nous aimons la nature et elle nous le rend bien ! :rateau: )
_Pensée spéciale pour Craquou..._


----------



## Bassman (18 Décembre 2009)

Elle est tombée sur ta boite de viagra à mon avis&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2009)

Elle était vraiment petite cette figue de barbarie... :rateau:


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## huexley (28 Décembre 2009)

Une petite flabellina de Thaïlande


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Raf (3 Janvier 2010)




----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## lmmm (17 Janvier 2010)




----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2010)




----------



## smog (30 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> http://img407.imageshack.us/i/barbelesbd.jpg



Superbe

_Edit : on ne cite pas les photos ! _


----------



## pascal_rouen (27 Février 2010)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Mr Fon (28 Février 2010)




----------



## pascal_rouen (2 Mars 2010)

Pour ceux que ça branche : Nikon D300 + http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascal_rouen/tags/tamronspaf90mmdi/Tamron SP AF90mm Di - ISO640, 1/160, f/8
Photo prise au Clos du Coudray à Etaimpuis (76)http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascal...magic_cookie=91603d9c84cc4d3da4fe4b31951969f0​


----------



## Mr Fon (13 Mars 2010)




----------



## BS0D (20 Mars 2010)




----------



## Muti (21 Mars 2010)

Superbissime


----------



## rabisse (26 Mars 2010)




----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Mars 2010)

Les lauriers tains sont en fleur et les abeilles sont de retour.


​


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Avril 2010)

Je me sens bien seul ...


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (11 Avril 2010)

1ere participation sur ce fil sans qui notre oeil ne verrais pas.


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## marcomarco (13 Avril 2010)

une petite aussi par ici ..


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (17 Avril 2010)

une autre moins organique


----------



## Eniluap (20 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## lmmm (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Avril 2010)

_Automacroportrait._​


----------



## lmmm (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

Magnifique :love:.


----------



## joanes (2 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Mai 2010)

Lavande​


----------



## lmmm (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## IP (19 Mai 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (22 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Mai 2010)




----------



## IP (25 Mai 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2010)

T'es sur que c'est une macro ça?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (26 Mai 2010)




----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Mai 2010)




----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Mai 2010)

je ne me lasse pas de regarder vos créations ....avec un peu de jalousie même...


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (31 Mai 2010)




----------



## PoM (3 Juin 2010)

Il y a vraiment de très beaux clichés... Bravo !


----------



## vleroy (5 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Juin 2010)




----------



## BS0D (7 Juin 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 27241


----------



## ranxerox (9 Juin 2010)

; )


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Juin 2010)

A deux c'est mieux.


----------



## fanou (16 Juin 2010)

ce soir en entrant du boulot je trouve madame dans les sapins !


----------



## fanou (20 Juin 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (23 Juin 2010)




----------



## Mr Fon (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## Sloughi (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## FataMorgana (27 Juin 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 29071


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Juin 2010)




----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Juillet 2010)




----------



## jugnin (5 Juillet 2010)




----------



## AnnC21 (5 Juillet 2010)

http://i35.servimg.com/u/f35/11/45/13/95/mousse11.jpg

_Edit : image trop lourde, 150Ko max._


----------



## jugnin (7 Juillet 2010)

_(Avec un peu de bruit, comme un bridge à 400 ISO)_​


----------



## iota (11 Juillet 2010)

_En plus grand ici._


----------



## goonie (12 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Juillet 2010)




----------



## 'chon (27 Juillet 2010)

:love:​


----------



## lmmm (27 Juillet 2010)




----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Mr Fon (1 Août 2010)

Une petite liane s'est mise à grimper sur un poteau de mon jardin, des fleurs tombantes sont apparues :love: , c'est une orchidée; son nom exact?  aucune idée pour le moment ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Août 2010)




----------



## fanou (5 Août 2010)

En cassant les dalles de la terrasse...
Jamais vu des fourmis aussi petites:max 2mm !


----------



## LeProf (6 Août 2010)

essai de macro, sans prétentions, je débute 

_
Edit: image trop lourde 
__http://a.imageshack.us/img836/9831/mg0144.jpg

Pourtant, tu ne débutes pas dans Portfolio..._


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (11 Août 2010)




----------



## LeProf (11 Août 2010)

LeProf a dit:


> essai de macro, sans prétentions, je débute
> 
> _
> Edit: image trop lourde
> ...



désolé, pas fait gaffe, pourtant j'ai fait comme d'hab ....^^

je réédite dès que mon taux d'alcoolémie me le permettra


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2010)

Plus de la proxi que de la macro mais bon:



​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Août 2010)

c'est donc vrai, dans certaines régions du monde, on peut choper de vilaine mycose !  




 :love:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2010)

Ouais mais la pharmacienne m'a dit que c'était des champignons comestibles.


----------



## anty (18 Août 2010)

Voici mon premier macro d'une araignée avec mon nouveau appareil photo.... Complétement néophyte en photo, je découvre les joies des fichiers "raw" ..


----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2010)

C'est un peu dommage une macro à 49ko quand on a la marge de 150, non? surtout venant d'un RAW  tu compresses tes images avec quoi?


----------



## anty (18 Août 2010)

En faite je l'ai bossé sur dpp livré avec mon canon mais vu que je me suis fait tirer sur les oreilles sur un autre sujet, j'ai juste redimensionné avec aperçu en taille.

Je regarderais après manger si je peux pas faire ça mieux effectivement. Cependant des conseils sont les bien venus.. Je suis novice en la matière!


----------



## tirhum (18 Août 2010)

anty a dit:


> En faite je l'ai bossé sur dpp livré avec mon canon mais vu que je me suis fait tirer sur les oreilles sur un autre sujet, j'ai juste redimensionné avec aperçu en taille.
> 
> Je regarderais après manger si je peux pas faire ça mieux effectivement. Cependant des conseils sont les bien venus.. Je suis novice en la matière!


Tu as le droit jusqu'à 150ko... 
Si tu as du temps et de la patience, tu peux parcourir ce fil là, il y a foule de "chtrucs" et "astuces" de nos gentils D) posteurs sur la photo, qui pourraient t'intéresser...


----------



## anty (18 Août 2010)

Voila j'ai fait au mieux... Augmenté un peu la taille de l'image avec un poids qui frôle les 150ko... Merci pour le lien


----------



## AnnC21 (19 Août 2010)

Je la remet allégée tiens :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (19 Août 2010)

Un seul post, please... :rateau:
Et une seule... photo !...


----------



## ranxerox (23 Août 2010)

; )


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Août 2010)




----------



## ziommm (2 Septembre 2010)

Elle sort tout juste du four, j'ai shooté ça en me promenant ce matin... 





Cela dit en passant, je crois que c'est la première macro que je poste ici, alors vos critiques avisées sont les bienvenues .

EDIT : Je crois que c'est la bonne, cette fois , encore merci Tirhum.


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2010)

Trop lourde, ton image...
Tu me la fait "maigrir", siouplaît ?!... 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------

Encore un peu... 
(je sais, c'est chiant... )
(le poids en Ko, pas la taille en pixels, hein !... )

ÉDIT : Ok, je te laisse donc faire la manip... 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------




ziommm a dit:


> EDIT : Je crois que c'est la bonne, cette fois , encore merci Tirhum.



Impeccable, mon p'tit Monsieur !...


----------



## toys (17 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2010)

Une rencontre au coin d'un brin d'herbe


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2010)

Le calopteryx et le barbelé rouillé


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2010)




----------



## MamaCass (23 Mars 2011)




----------



## lmmm (22 Avril 2011)

Ca dort un peu ici,pourtant,c est le printemps ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Avril 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Avril 2011)




----------



## vleroy (27 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Avril 2011)




----------



## lmmm (29 Avril 2011)




----------



## vleroy (4 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Mai 2011)




----------



## lmmm (13 Mai 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Mai 2011)




----------



## yvos (30 Mai 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Juin 2011)




----------



## supergrec (1 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

La plupart de vos photo sont superbe.

Quel appareil utilisez vous ? J'aimerai bien me lancer dans la photo.


----------



## jugnin (1 Juin 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Quel appareil utilisez vous ? J'aimerai bien me lancer dans la photo.



Une simple punaise suffit. Tu accroches ta photo au mur, tu recules de quelque mètres en baissant légèrement la tête. Cours aussi vite que tu peux, et hop, tu t'es lancé dans la photo. 



***pour ne point flooder, une proxi, capteur 2/3" oblige.***


----------



## vleroy (1 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## tirhum (1 Juin 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> La plupart de vos photo sont superbe.
> 
> Quel appareil utilisez vous ? J'aimerai bien me lancer dans la photo.


Bon
En postant cette question ici, tu vas avoir des réponses très variées... 
Il y a probablement autant d'appareils (différents) que de contributeurs à cette partie du forum...
Le mieux est d'abord de te demander ce que tu veux faire avec un appareil photo (quel type d'images tu veux "produire")
Et aller poser tes questions dans ce genre de fil, par exemple (section photo)...
Ici, ce n'est pas fait pour causer technique, mais pour exposer ses "créations"...
Merci...


----------



## huexley (2 Juin 2011)

Une petite Blennie du lac Léman (qui à dit que y'avait pas de poissons colorés dans les lacs ?  )


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Juin 2011)




----------



## Mr Fon (8 Juin 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Juin 2011)




----------



## lmmm (10 Juin 2011)

Toujours aussi fort l' Hippo !


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Juin 2011)




----------



## LeProf (24 Juin 2011)

​
NB: quand je vois les photos précédentes, je me dis qu'il faut que j'investisse dans un bon objectif macro !!


----------



## ziommm (24 Juin 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2011)




----------



## RKei (27 Juin 2011)

superbe vos macros !


----------



## vleroy (28 Juin 2011)

​
Une première réalisation qui commence à ressembler à quelque chose, rotule macro, bague d'allonge et 105 macro. Du sport par cette chaleur. Mais facteur d'agrandissement 2,47, ah c'est sûr les canonistes avec le 60mm pour 1:5 nous pile encore le jonc mais bon


----------



## vleroy (29 Juin 2011)

​
_après avoir tondu le jardin, on peut bien jouer un peu non?_


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juin 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Juillet 2011)




----------



## lmmm (3 Juillet 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Snow Tiger (5 Juillet 2011)

Une question: Est-ce que la macro consiste à photographier uniquement des fleurs et insectes? 
J'ai rien contre, c'est vraiment très impressionnant, toutes ces photos ;-)!!


----------



## vleroy (5 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2011)




----------



## lmmm (11 Juillet 2011)




----------



## lmmm (12 Juillet 2011)

Une derniere sur la guepe,promis,apres,je change  ,sinon,je sens que l on va me dire que c est une série ,d un autre coté,ca fait vivre ce fil un peu trop calme ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Juillet 2011)

lmmm a dit:


> .../... un autre coté,ca fait vivre ce fil un peu trop calme ...



Allez, pour faire vivre : un petit battement d'ailes.


----------



## lmmm (18 Juillet 2011)




----------



## lmmm (20 Juillet 2011)




----------



## lmmm (21 Juillet 2011)




----------



## lmmm (22 Juillet 2011)




----------



## vleroy (23 Juillet 2011)

on fait ce que l'on peut avec son environnement 



​
Et puis c'est vrai on les met jamais en valeur ces bêtes là 

et pour jp, je crois que c'est une femelle mais encore un peu jeune


----------



## lmmm (23 Juillet 2011)

Je ne sais pas ce que va nous dire JP la dessus ?:mouais:


----------



## lmmm (24 Juillet 2011)




----------



## lmmm (25 Juillet 2011)




----------



## lmmm (27 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2011)




----------



## iota (27 Juillet 2011)

*En plus grand*​


----------



## lmmm (28 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Nobody (31 Juillet 2011)

Hello Vincent L.


----------



## lmmm (31 Juillet 2011)




----------



## lmmm (1 Août 2011)




----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Août 2011)

Le fil des gens qui ne tremblent pas quand ils prennent des photos ..... 

Que ces macros sont magnifiques ! :love:


----------



## lmmm (3 Août 2011)




----------



## lmmm (4 Août 2011)




----------



## lmmm (5 Août 2011)




----------



## lmmm (6 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2011)




----------



## lmmm (7 Août 2011)




----------



## lmmm (8 Août 2011)




----------



## BenjaminV (8 Août 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 67042


----------



## wip (9 Août 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (9 Août 2011)




----------



## lmmm (10 Août 2011)




----------



## lmmm (11 Août 2011)




----------



## lmmm (12 Août 2011)




----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2011)

J'ai pas encore son petit nom&#8230; :rose:

Maux d'Edith : Trouvé c'est "_Orthetrum cancellatum_" *femelle*, mais ça c'était pas dur&#8230;


----------



## lmmm (14 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)




----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2011)

@xandousan: jolie photo (surtout belles couleurs) mais ce n'est pas une macro (comme les précédentes )


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Août 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> @xandousan: jolie photo (surtout belles couleurs) mais ce n'est pas une macro (comme les précédentes )



À partir de quel grossissement les photos de près ont-elles droit à la qualification "macro" ? Avec quel type d'objectif doivent-elles être prises ?

Cela m'intéresse d'autant plus que la première photo que j'ai postée (aujourd'hui) a été prise de plutôt près, avec une focale de 90 mm (équivalent 35 mm), avec un grossissement de l'ordre de 1/3. J'ai opéré ainsi parce que mon objectif macro (150 mm équivalent 35 mm) ne me donnait pas une profondeur de champ suffisante à mon goût.


----------



## Nobody (14 Août 2011)

Pour tout dire, la macro commence à 1:1 mais sincèrement, est-ce qu'on s'emmerde avec ce genre de précision? Si une photo de près est belle et donne accès à des détails qu'on ne voit pas sans cette approche, c'est gagné. _*(supprimé)*_ Franchement. Le principal c'est la beauté du détail révélé, non? Pas le fait qu'il soit pris au rapport 1:2 ou 1:3 et pas au moins au 1:1.


----------



## lmmm (14 Août 2011)




----------



## iluro_64 (15 Août 2011)

Nobody a dit:


> Pour tout dire, la macro commence à 1:1 mais sincèrement, est-ce qu'on s'emmerde avec ce genre de précision? Si une photo de près est belle et donne accès à des détails qu'on ne voit pas sans cette approche, c'est gagné. _*(supprimé)*_ Franchement. Le principal c'est la beauté du détail révélé, non? Pas le fait qu'il soit pris au rapport 1:2 ou 1:3 et pas au moins au 1:1.



Voilà bien la réponse que j'attendais  Merci


----------



## wip (16 Août 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (16 Août 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Août 2011)




----------



## vleroy (17 Août 2011)

Nobody a dit:


> Pour tout dire, la macro commence à 1:1 mais sincèrement, est-ce qu'on s'emmerde avec ce genre de précision? Si une photo de près est belle et donne accès à des détails qu'on ne voit pas sans cette approche, c'est gagné. _*(supprimé)*_ Franchement.* Le principal c'est la beauté du détail révélé, non? Pas le fait qu'il soit pris au rapport 1:2 ou 1:3 et pas au moins au 1:1.*



Une définition, c'est une définition. Donc une macro, c'est pas être proche et joli, car dans ce cas cela s'appelle une proxy (encore une définition) 



​


----------



## Nobody (17 Août 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Une définition, c'est une définition. Donc une macro, c'est pas être proche et joli, car dans ce cas cela s'appelle une proxy (encore une définition)



Oui, Vincent, je suis d'accord avec toi sur la définition, ça a été débattu en son temps. 
 momo-fr

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que ce serait dommage que certains ne postent pas ici uniquement parce qu'ils n'ont pas d'objectif 1:1 ou une bonnette ou des bagues allonges. Juste un souci de permettre de voir de belles choses en mode "rapproché". Tu vois?


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2011)

_Ce sujet a déjà été abordé 1 million de fois ici (là, là)...il y a toujours eu une certaine tolérance par rapport aux critères stricts définissant la macrophotographie car de toutes façons, quasiment personne ici ne les remplit réellement. En revanche, cela serait pas mal de penser aussi au sujet - une bestiole, ça peut aussi se mettre en scène et le cadrage peut aussi être soigné dans ce genre d'exercice  _


----------



## lmmm (18 Août 2011)




----------



## laurrent-m (18 Août 2011)

la touche de Van Gogh 

PS: est-trop compliqué de mettre une restriction pour les pièce jointes sans qu'aucun modo n'ai à agir ? (redimensionnement auto?)


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Août 2011)

laurrent-m a dit:


> la touche de Van Gogh
> 
> PS: est-trop compliqué de mettre une restriction pour les pièce jointes sans qu'aucun modo n'ai à agir ? (redimensionnement auto?)



Je ne réagis pas souvent, mais  :

1) si passer la photo dans Aperçu pour ajuster la taille est trop compliqué, je comprend que faire un effort pour ajuster la cadrage et supprimer la bande blanche du bas de la photo soit une tache insurmontable.

2) Sans polémiquer sur les définitions Macro/Proxi, (je reconnais être plus souvent proxi que macro),
Là on est un peu loin du compte non ?

3) D'ailleurs, est-ce que la reproduction d'un tableau à sa place dans cette galerie (sans aucune critique sur la valeur artistique de la toile) ?

Je pense que pour montrer sa production, un petit effort de réflexion et de présentation est nécessaire.

Si un modo juge mon intervention excessive, qu'il la supprime je n'en serais pas outré pour autant.

Et pour ne pas flooder :





[/CENTER]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Août 2011)




----------



## lmmm (21 Août 2011)




----------



## GroDan (22 Août 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> truc pas net !



demer ! il va falloir que je prenne un rencart chez l'ophtalmo ?
zarma !


----------



## vleroy (22 Août 2011)

GroDan a dit:


> demer ! il va falloir que je prenne un rencart chez l'ophtalmo ?
> zarma !



si ça se trouve t'es daltonien en plus


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2011)

​


----------



## GroDan (23 Août 2011)

Je ne saurais vous conseiller la galerie d'un vieil ami, Claude Nardin...prenez en de la graine les gars parce qu'en terme de gouttes d'eau, il vous déchire tous !:love:
Ah, j'oubliais...il n'y a pas de montage sous shopmachin dans ces clichés...


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Août 2011)




----------



## lmmm (23 Août 2011)




----------



## lmmm (25 Août 2011)




----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2011)

j'ai pas de soucis avec les proxys mais comme disait Yvos, même une macro ou une fausse macro n'échappe pas à l'intérêt, à la composition et un traitement adapté. Là on a un festival de "je suis proche et je suis content", couleurs approximatives, accentuations exagérées... La macro, c'est peut être un soupçon de poésie...  et pas forcément des fleurs et des insectes


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Août 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> j'ai pas de soucis avec les proxys mais comme disait Yvos, même une macro ou une fausse macro n'échappe pas à l'intérêt, à la composition et un traitement adapté. Là on a un festival de "je suis proche et je suis content", couleurs approximatives, accentuations exagérées... La macro, c'est peut être un soupçon de poésie...  et pas forcément des fleurs et des insectes



Si cette remarque m'est adressée, je suis tout à fait rassuré d'avoir réussi mon coup.

Cette photo est brute de "fonderie" puisque l'original est un négatif argentique, dont le tirage a été  numérisé avec un scanner tout ce qu'il y a d'ordinaire. Le seul traitement numérique a été l'adaptation aux contraintes fixée par Mag G 800x800 pixel, 150 Ko max.

Pour être tout à fait précis, la photo a été prise avec un boîtier Minolta Dynax 5 équipé d'un objectif macro de 100 mm /2,8, et d'un négatif couleur Fujicolor 100 ASA poussé à 400, le 14 septembre 2003, à une altitude de l'ordre de 2150 mètres. Pas de trépied, pas de mise en scène. Lumière naturelle. Position du photographe : à plat ventre, coudes à terre, viseur à l'il droit. Appareil tenu à la main. Simple soucis : compromis ouverture/vitesse.

J'allai oublier : sujet de la photo, non pas la fleur, mais ses étamines à safran. Le reste n'avait pas grande importance. Ma poésie à moi, c'est justement ce détail, le safran, sa couleur chaude, ces étamines.

Je peux aussi proposer la fleur elle-même, pratiquement la dernière fleur de montagne avant l'hiver, sans doute beaucoup plus poétique, pour laquelle j'ai une sorte d'affection, à cause de sa forme presque parfaite, tout comme celle de sa sur, ou cousine, au choix, le crocus blanc que l'on trouve où la neige vient de fondre.
La véritable poésie de ces fleurs tient dans les évènements qu'elles annoncent, l'hiver pour l'une, la pourpre et sa poignée de centimètres, le printemps pour la blanche et des trois à quatre centimètres.

Je ne suis qu'un simple amateur, pas même un amateur éclairé. Je peux m'offrir un matériel reflex qui m'évite d'avoir des problèmes trop techniques que je suis pas à même de résoudre. Et j'aime photographier sans relâche les fleurs de montagne, constituant, en quelque sorte, un herbier photographique. Les identifier n'est pas chose facile, et il faut souvent photographier beaucoup de détails pour y parvenir. Mon approche de la photo n'est donc pas du tout artistique, et ne peux pas l'être. C'est un moyen d'identification qui doit être précis. Je ne cherche pas à faire uvre d'art, je cherche à réussir au mieux un instantané, tout comme ceux qui photographie les insectes.

Alors, proxi, macro, pourquoi pas micro, tout cela m'indiffère. Mais quand quelqu'un publie une jolie libellule, un bel insecte, ou un superbe papillon, sans oublier une jolie fleur dont on croit sentir le parfum, alors oui, j'apprécie. Et il m'arrive même de le faire savoir.


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2011)

cela fait trois fois que des membres (dont un modérateur) te disent que ta construction (si justifiée soit elle à ton goût) est très limite (tu nous a tout de même sur cette page gratifié d'un flou sublime fusse-t-il en argentique) excuse mais ça colle pas. Ton herbier, c'est très bien, personne n'a rien contre, mais ici, c'est le meilleur de ton herbier. Pas le scan médiocre de la totalité des pistils que tu as chatoyé en 2003 (ce sont tes propos pas les miens) et que tu te dois de poster chaque jour. Le reste tu le gardes pour tes fans. Dont je ne suis pas. La critique est faite pour progresser manifestement cela semble t'échapper. C'est définitivement regrettable. Et oui tu es le seul visé. Fin de la polémique. 

Pour les détails ci-dessous :



iluro_64 a dit:


> Si cette remarque m'est adressée, je suis tout à fait rassuré d'avoir réussi mon coup.



 c'est très réussi 



iluro_64 a dit:


> Cette photo est brute de "fonderie" puisque l'original est un négatif  argentique, dont le tirage a été  numérisé avec *un scanner tout ce qu'il  y a d'ordinaire.* Le seul traitement numérique a été l'adaptation aux  contraintes fixée par Mag G 800x800 pixel, 150 Ko max.



Tout est dit 
L'argentique ne justifie pas tout oh et puis si après tout 



iluro_64 a dit:


> Je ne suis qu'un simple amateur, *pas même un amateur éclairé*. Je peux  m'offrir un matériel reflex qui m'évite d'avoir des problèmes trop  techniques que je suis pas à même de résoudre.



Sinon t'as fait quoi en 2004? t'étais plus éclairé? j'ai hâte de voir 2022


----------



## ziommm (26 Août 2011)




----------



## iluro_64 (26 Août 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> &#8230;



*HALTE - DANGER
RÉSERVÉ AUX PROFESSIONNELS
INTERDIT AUX AMATEURS*​
L'intolérance, la fourberie railleuse, et la rigidité intellectuelle montrent combien une forme de sectarisme, basée sur la haute opinion qu'ont d'eux mêmes les candidats à la propriété exclusive de ce fil, régit l'intérêt que l'on doit porter aux publications.

Puisqu'il en est ainsi, considérant que mon herbier photographique n'est pas à la hauteur requise par l'exigence prétentieuse des censeurs, j'ai donc demandé à ce que les sept photos publiées soient retirées.

Je voudrais aussi remercier ceux qui ont apprécié et/ou soutenu mes modestes photos, qui n'ont pas la prétention d'être ni parfaites, ni des &#339;uvres d'art, et qui ont eu le seul tort de s'aventurer sur un terrain miné. Je voudrais donc vous remercier pour les "coups de boule" que vous m'avez attribués, et les messages que nous avons échangés.

J'aurai pu m'exprimer sur la "valeur" des gouttes d'eau. J'ai eu l'élégance de ne pas le faire. Chacun son "trip". En tous cas, j'ai aimé la plus grande partie des fleurs et des insectes des quelques 75 pages et plus que j'ai parcourues.

Ce billet sera donc le dernier que je posterai dans ce fil.


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2011)

Poster ici, dans Portfolio, implique :
- respecter les règles et leur esprit;
- accepter le regard des autres;
- tolérance;

Les 3 en même temps. Difficile d'être tolérant lorsqu'une personne ne respecte pas les règles, difficile d'accepter une critique amenée brutalement, etc.

Ce fil est un fil sur la macrophotographie, pas sur sa technique, pas sur les espèces photographiées, pas sur un herbier. Donc ce que vous mettez ici est avant tout une photo.



Pour le reste, inutile de vous emporter - alertez les modérateurs si quelque chose vous tracasse


----------



## jugnin (26 Août 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> j'ai pas de soucis avec les proxys mais comme disait Yvos, même une macro ou une fausse macro n'échappe pas à l'intérêt, à la composition et un traitement adapté. Là on a un festival de "je suis proche et je suis content", couleurs approximatives, accentuations exagérées... La macro, c'est peut être un soupçon de poésie...  et pas forcément des fleurs et des insectes



Oups. 





​


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (28 Août 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (29 Août 2011)




----------



## lmmm (29 Août 2011)




----------



## laurrent-m (30 Août 2011)

J'espère que ce n'est pas trop loin pour les grands critiques de ce sujet.


----------



## vleroy (30 Août 2011)

​


----------



## wip (1 Septembre 2011)

​ 
Coucou ​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> cela fait trois fois que des membres (dont un modérateur) te disent que ta construction (si justifiée soit elle à ton goût) est très limite (tu nous a tout de même sur cette page gratifié d'un flou sublime fusse-t-il en argentique) excuse mais ça colle pas. Ton herbier, c'est très bien, personne n'a rien contre, mais ici, c'est le meilleur de ton herbier. Pas le scan médiocre de la totalité des pistils que tu as chatoyé en 2003 (ce sont tes propos pas les miens) et que tu te dois de poster chaque jour. Le reste tu le gardes pour tes fans. Dont je ne suis pas. La critique est faite pour progresser manifestement cela semble t'échapper. C'est définitivement regrettable. Et oui tu es le seul visé. Fin de la polémique.




Je suis sur le cul.
T'as vraiment réponse à tout.
Que tu te persuades de faire bien, c'est une chose.
Quand tu fais fuir les autres, c'est juste inacceptable. 

"fin de la parenthèse gnagnagna..." pff.
******
---



​


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> modèle de vertu et blabla divers



Tiens t'es revenu de vacances? Tu nous as manqué 
Tiens un peu de lavande 



​


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> modèle de vertu et blabla divers


En parlant de blabla...
Si le fond de tes messages antérieurs n'est pas faux, la forme est peu amène...
Tu deviens un "caïd", fait gaffe... 
Il est toujours possible de faire prendre "l'air" aux modèles de vertus, quels qu'ils soient...
Avis à tout le monde... 
Ça devient fatiguant...


----------



## lmmm (5 Septembre 2011)




----------



## supergrec (7 Septembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (7 Septembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (8 Septembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## tonrain (9 Septembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Tiens t'es revenu de vacances? Tu nous as manqué
> Tiens un peu de lavande
> 
> ​



Je pourrais avoir la photo originale ? Sans compression ni quoique ce soit d'autre ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (13 Septembre 2011)

http://nsa27.casimages.com/img/2011/09/13/110913081717618738.jpg


_Edit : trop lourd_


----------



## lmmm (15 Septembre 2011)




----------



## jogary (19 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (20 Septembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (22 Septembre 2011)

Faudrait voir a pas prendre la mouche ...:mouais:


----------



## Scalounet (26 Septembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (27 Septembre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (3 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## lmmm (9 Octobre 2011)

Prêt au décollage :


----------



## lmmm (21 Octobre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (31 Octobre 2011)




----------



## mactambour (1 Novembre 2011)




----------



## lmmm (8 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Mops Argo (23 Novembre 2011)




----------



## MamaCass (27 Novembre 2011)




----------



## MamaCass (28 Novembre 2011)




----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Novembre 2011)

Fumer c'est mal, mais peut être qu'avec du tabac d'Espagne . . .


----------



## lmmm (4 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (5 Janvier 2012)

Hé bien Immm, si tu as des mouches au fond de tes tiroirs, va falloir faire du ménage 

PNPF


----------



## lmmm (16 Janvier 2012)




----------



## vleroy (16 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## vleroy (26 Janvier 2012)

Bon avec le changement climatique, on a déjà des bourgeons en janvier! Allez hop une macro à la grande chambre (je pense que je suis plus grand que le sujet) et polaroid au passage 





<< plus grand >>​


----------



## vleroy (31 Janvier 2012)

*Mojito Inspiration*​


----------



## lmmm (8 Février 2012)




----------



## lmmm (24 Février 2012)

1ere macro de la saison,12° et un peu de ciel bleu  les ont fait revenir,meme si elles ne sont pas très toniques ...


----------



## lmmm (9 Mars 2012)




----------



## lmmm (23 Mars 2012)




----------



## lmmm (30 Mars 2012)




----------



## lmmm (1 Avril 2012)




----------



## schwebb (2 Avril 2012)




----------



## lmmm (3 Avril 2012)




----------



## lmmm (7 Avril 2012)




----------



## schwebb (7 Avril 2012)




----------



## schwebb (10 Avril 2012)




----------



## lmmm (15 Avril 2012)




----------



## Dos Jones (15 Avril 2012)

lmmm a dit:


>


La charte bourdel&#8230;


----------



## lmmm (25 Avril 2012)




----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Avril 2012)




----------



## Ipod-tow (25 Avril 2012)

Vos macro son magnifique. bravo a tous


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Avril 2012)




----------



## lmmm (28 Avril 2012)

Joli l'Hippo  ... 


Pas facile a faire celles la :


----------



## wip (29 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## schwebb (29 Avril 2012)




----------



## lmmm (29 Avril 2012)




----------



## jogary (30 Avril 2012)

J'essaie...


----------



## schwebb (1 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (1 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (2 Mai 2012)




----------



## Arlequin (2 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (3 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (4 Mai 2012)




----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Mai 2012)




----------



## jogary (8 Mai 2012)

Oui...le fond est ... !!!!


----------



## schwebb (8 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (12 Mai 2012)

Apres la pluie  :


----------



## lmmm (14 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (15 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (18 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (19 Mai 2012)




----------



## schwebb (19 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (21 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (23 Mai 2012)




----------



## schwebb (27 Mai 2012)




----------



## lmmm (6 Juin 2012)




----------



## lmmm (10 Juin 2012)




----------



## schwebb (11 Juin 2012)




----------



## lmmm (12 Juin 2012)




----------



## jogary (22 Juin 2012)

Pas jardinier...mais de mon jardin


----------



## lmmm (25 Juin 2012)

Quoi , on ose me déranger en plein repas ?


----------



## lmmm (28 Juin 2012)




----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Juin 2012)




----------



## schwebb (28 Juin 2012)




----------



## jogary (28 Juin 2012)




----------



## lmmm (29 Juin 2012)

Paré au décollage :


----------



## lmmm (30 Juin 2012)




----------



## lmmm (2 Juillet 2012)




----------



## yvos (2 Juillet 2012)

_Cela serait bien que ce fil ne se transforme pas définitivement en galerie personnelle. Merci donc d'éviter de poster de manière systématique et d'attendre un peu, en espérant que d'autres viendront. 
_


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Juillet 2012)

Il est vrai qu'il y a peu de macros/Proxis depuis quelques temps.


----------



## lmmm (2 Juillet 2012)

Ok,bien compris,je vais espacer les posts,mais bon,j ai essayé de faire vivre le fil,parce que sinon,comme le dit L'Hippo,c'est plutot calme


----------



## wip (2 Juillet 2012)

D'un coté, je comprend Yvos, mais je ne voudrais pas que tu crois que tes photos nous lassent !! Enfin moi, perso, je trouve tes macros très belles et même si cela est parfois plus proxy que macro, l'esprit est là, avec un beau bokeh et tout et tout .
En fait, je me suis toujours demandé si ce fil devait vraiment exister. Pour les gros posteurs de macro, assurément oui, mais pour moi, qui poste TRES rarement, je préfère le faire dans Vos plus belles photos.

Le souci, c'est que tu es un peu tout seul à être un gros posteur de macro en ce moment


----------



## lmmm (2 Juillet 2012)

Merci Wip 

Non,j'ai  bien compris,je ne le prends pas mal ...

Je me disais juste qu en postant je faisais vivre le fil,qui se meurt un peu et qu avec un peu de chance,je pouvais motiver des forumeurs a poster,il y a quelques personnes qui  m ont deja posé des questions et posté   derriere ...

Je vais juste ralentir ,de toute facon,la saison va bientot se terminer,enfin,si elle a jamais commencé d ailleurs 

Amicalement ...


----------



## jogary (2 Juillet 2012)

C'est vrai que ses photos sont magnifiques !


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Juillet 2012)




----------



## schwebb (4 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2012)

Amaryllis


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Juillet 2012)




----------



## lmmm (6 Juillet 2012)

La ,je peux ,puisque du monde est passé


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Juillet 2012)




----------



## lmmm (10 Juillet 2012)

Vu sur Wiki : "Les mâles apportent de la nourriture à la femelle pour s'accoupler. Mais s'il aperçoit une femelle qui lui plaît davantage, il reprend ce qu'il reste de son cadeau à sa partenaire pour aller le présenter à la nouvelle conquête".

Et apres ça,on va dire que les hommes sont des goujats


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juillet 2012)




----------



## lmmm (18 Juillet 2012)




----------



## lmmm (25 Juillet 2012)




----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Juillet 2012)




----------



## lmmm (29 Juillet 2012)




----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juillet 2012)

La macro nécrophile...
La manécrophile quoi.


----------



## jogary (30 Juillet 2012)

@ hippo : comment peut-on faire une photo aussi belle, aussi proche, aussi grande ? 
Lumière en sus ? ( nota : les autres sont aussi superbes...)


----------



## hippo sulfite (31 Juillet 2012)

Comme dit par MP, il faut connaitre son appareil plus trois choses primordiales :
1) de la patience
2) de la patience
3) . . . ben, encore de la patience.


----------



## lmmm (31 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (1 Août 2012)

Dis donc elle est vachement grosse la mouche sur tes genoux


----------



## lmmm (1 Août 2012)

Alors,ça ,c est une mouche mais,y a pas mes genoux ...
Faut tout leur expliquer


----------



## Dap-Dap (1 Août 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Dis donc elle est vachement grosse la mouche sur tes genoux



Merci pour cette barre que je me suis tapée...


----------



## Jose Culot (3 Août 2012)

Si quelqu'un sait ce que c'est.....


----------



## schwebb (3 Août 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Si quelqu'un sait ce que c'est.....



Tu t'es trompé, les autoportraits c'est pas ici.


----------



## FlnY (3 Août 2012)

lmmm a dit:


> http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/08/01/120801111900612465.jpg
> 
> 
> Alors,ça ,c est une mouche mais,y a pas mes genoux ...
> Faut tout leur expliquer



Juste magnifique


----------



## lmmm (6 Août 2012)




----------



## Jose Culot (6 Août 2012)

_*Dernière modification par tirhum ; 04/08/2012 à 11h01.                                                                   Motif: On ne cite pas les photos, merci..*

Je comprends vite , mais j'ai besoin de beaucoup d'explications.
Je viens seulement de comprendre ce que tu veux dire par citer la photo....
Faut être plus explicite...........JC
_


----------



## tirhum (6 Août 2012)

Plus explicite ??!...
Tu es inscrit depuis 2005, alors faudrait pas trop tirer sur la corde.


----------



## Dap-Dap (7 Août 2012)

Un piti' pissenlit après avoir soufflé dessus 

C'était l'un de mes premiers essais à la macro 



​


----------



## Dap-Dap (8 Août 2012)

Une autre petite macro que j'avais faite en hiver (oui, ça se voit, mais je le dis  )

Ouais elle est "toute floute" mais je l'aime bien quand même 



​


----------



## subsole (8 Août 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Si quelqu'un sait ce que c'est.....


Le cul d'un papillon de nuit ?


----------



## FlnY (8 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Le cul d'un papillon de nuit ?



un poisson dans un bocal vu de dessus ?


----------



## Dap-Dap (8 Août 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> un poisson dans un bocal vu de dessus ?



ou juste une chenille...


----------



## lmmm (8 Août 2012)




----------



## Jose Culot (8 Août 2012)

Exact...Une chenille...Je n'en avais jamais vu de pareille...Elle saute au moindre contact...Après observations c'est la photo de la queue.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Après observations c'est la photo de la queue.


 Tidju ! Une queue avec des yeux !  ... un vieux fantasme ...:rose::rateau:


----------



## Dap-Dap (8 Août 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Exact...Une chenille...Je n'en avais jamais vu de pareille...Elle saute au moindre contact...Après observations c'est la photo de la queue.



Je suis passionné par la Nature avec un grand "N", j'en avais déjà vu 
Oui, je pense aussi que c'est la queue, ces "faux yeux" permettent de tromper d'éventuels prédateurs en cas d'attaques, qui, voulant passer inaperçus, tenteraient d'attaquer par derrière... au final ils se retrouvent en face de la chenille, ce qui peut être déstabilisant et surtout fait que la chenille n'est pas surprise 

Je ne saurais pas dire à quel papillon cette chenille est affiliée, mais probablement un papillon nocturne (aux couleurs ternes pour être moins vu la nuit), alors que les papillons diurnes sont colorés pour se fondre dans les herbes et les fleurs (et leurs chenilles aussi, me semble-t-il)... à vérifier tout de même 

Elle ressemble bien à celle-ci (non, pas l'image, mais la photo qu'on obtient en cliquant dessus... oui... je suis un gros blagueur )




EDIT : Quant à ton commentaire TheBigLebowsky... on va dire que je ne l'ai pas vu, ça se passe de commentaire...  en plus je suis trop jeune pour comprendre


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap ton lien vers une page toute noire.

The Big...Tu te souviens....En effet on pourrait les voir "Les beautés intérieures"...quitte à être déçus.


----------



## Dap-Dap (9 Août 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Dap-Dap ton lien vers une page toute noire.



Ah bon ? Moi ça fonctionne pourtant... 
Brefouille, ça n'a pas grande importance


----------



## jogary (9 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju ! Une queue avec des yeux !  ... un vieux fantasme ...:rose::rateau:



Gaffe ! On appelle cela aussi le "serpent à un oeil ! "


----------



## Sly54 (8 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Septembre 2012)




----------



## MamaCass (10 Septembre 2012)




----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2012)




----------



## subsole (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour MamaCass. 
Je ne visualise pas tes photos, ce post et le précédant, bien que les liens soient présents dans le corps des messages, peut être un problème de réglages dans ton profil (voulu ou non) ?


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour MamaCass.
> Je ne visualise pas tes photos, ce post et le précédant, bien que les liens soient présents dans le corps des messages, peut être un problème de réglages dans ton profil (voulu ou non) ?



J'ai vérifié les réglages dans Vie privée, tout est sur "tout le monde", donc ça devrait être bon . Les images sont hébergées dans ma galerie sur MacGé.


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2012)

Manifestement, c'est toi subsole qui a un souci, vu que tu l'avais déjà évoqué dans "autoportrait"... 
On ne va pas repartir là-dessus, j'aimerais éviter de faire le ménage comme l'autre fois...  
Tanne les *p'titsgras* dans le fil adéquat avec ton souci; tu ne dois quand même pas être le seul ?!...


----------



## schwebb (21 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Jose Culot (23 Septembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (23 Septembre 2012)

Prise au 55-300 non macro,les libellules ont toujours a un moment donné  un vol stationnaire d une ou 2 secondes ,donc faut l attraper  au grand angle a ce moment la et resserré en zoomant rapidement en mode rafale ...


----------



## lmmm (25 Septembre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (8 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (21 Octobre 2012)




----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Octobre 2012)




----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (22 Octobre 2012)




----------



## lmmm (30 Octobre 2012)




----------



## jogary (4 Novembre 2012)




----------



## thibosco17 (8 Novembre 2012)

d'autres sur www.flickr.com/thibosco17


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2012)

Ce serait bien de ne pas poster les mêmes photos systématiquement dans tous les fils...


----------



## Rolka (8 Novembre 2012)

joubichou a dit:


> http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/1707/resizeddsc0015rx3.jpg



Oh ! la belle bête et utile avec ça !
BELLE PHOTO !

_Edit : on ne cite pas les photos. Merci de prendre connaissance des règles de Portfolio_


----------



## lmmm (12 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Monoskiingman (19 Novembre 2012)

Pas facile de passer après Immm...mais bon


----------



## lmmm (22 Novembre 2012)

Be,c est pas si mal,surtout que ce papillon est tout petit et pas évident a prendre 


:rose:


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Novembre 2012)

Immm, tu nargues la censure ?


----------



## lmmm (24 Novembre 2012)

De la censure sur MacG ?
Ca doit etre un travail de petite fourmi ...


----------



## Monoskiingman (2 Décembre 2012)

2012/10/13 Les Verdoux Eristales 14h15 par Olivier du Vercors, sur Flickr


----------



## lmmm (9 Décembre 2012)

Pas la meilleure en qualité,mais,elle n'a pas voulu me faire partager son repas ...
2 clicks et elle s'est enfuie ...:hein:


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2012)

​


----------



## lmmm (27 Janvier 2013)

Jolie prise Brunnno


----------



## brunnno (28 Janvier 2013)

lmmm a dit:


> Jolie prise Brunnno



Merci bcp !
...je te retourne le compliment


----------



## brunnno (5 Février 2013)

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Avril 2013)




----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Avril 2013)




----------



## lmmm (15 Avril 2013)




----------



## lmmm (21 Avril 2013)




----------



## brunnno (21 Avril 2013)




----------



## brunnno (23 Avril 2013)

(j'ai pris tous les risques  !)​


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Avril 2013)




----------



## brunnno (8 Mai 2013)

et tout ça, sans viseur !
Je reconnais qu'il faut être un peu maso... 







[/URL]​


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Mai 2013)




----------



## brunnno (15 Mai 2013)




----------



## lmmm (3 Juin 2013)




----------



## fanou (7 Juin 2013)




----------



## lmmm (12 Juin 2013)




----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Juin 2013)




----------



## fanou (13 Juin 2013)




----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Juin 2013)




----------



## lmmm (14 Juin 2013)

Belle prise,L'Hippo,surtout que ce n est pas évident avec ces bestioles la


----------



## lmmm (17 Juin 2013)




----------



## brunnno (18 Juin 2013)

un petit bombyle pour hippo sulfite


----------



## lmmm (21 Juin 2013)




----------



## lmmm (5 Juillet 2013)




----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Juillet 2013)




----------



## fanou (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## lmmm (8 Juillet 2013)




----------



## fanou (8 Juillet 2013)




----------



## fanou (20 Juillet 2013)




----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Juillet 2013)




----------



## fanou (29 Juillet 2013)




----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Août 2013)




----------



## lmmm (6 Août 2013)




----------



## lmmm (12 Août 2013)




----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2013)




----------



## lmmm (17 Août 2013)




----------



## lmmm (20 Août 2013)




----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2013)




----------



## lmmm (25 Août 2013)




----------



## brunnno (26 Août 2013)




----------



## lmmm (30 Août 2013)




----------



## brunnno (2 Septembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, pas officiellement macro mais ce qui s'en rapproche le plus je découvre mon nouvel appareil. La photo pourrait probablement être améliorée avec un recadrage ?


----------



## schwebb (4 Septembre 2013)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Bonjour, pas officiellement macro mais ce qui s'en rapproche le plus&#8230; je découvre mon nouvel appareil. La photo pourrait probablement être améliorée avec un recadrage ?



Comme quelques photos sur ce fil, techniquement c'est de la proxi plutôt que de la macro, mais ce n'est pas gênant.  Ici ou ailleurs, on réunit toujours les deux genres sous l'appellation macro, le résultat recherché est de toute façon le même, ou presque.

Oui, si ton appareil photo tient la route au niveau de la qualité d'image, tu peux recadrer pour gagner en grossissement, mais en sachant qu'un recadrage n'égalera jamais une longue focale au niveau qualité.


----------



## lmmm (4 Septembre 2013)

Certains diront surement qu elle est trop centrée,moi,ca ne me dérange pas trop ...
Apres,pour la recadrer,ca va pas etre évident ,j'ai peur que tu perdes trop en netteté ...Ta faible Pdc donne un style a ta photo mais dans ce cas n arrange pas les choses ...Amha 

Et pour ne pas poster a vide :

Miam-miam :


----------



## brunnno (5 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2013)

Moi j'ai trouvé ça drôle. 

Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses, lmmm et schwebb. Pour la profondeur  de champ, c'est surtout qu'il faisait sombre et que le poisson bougeait  tout le temps, d'où la nécessité d'ouvrir large pour voir quelque  chose. Pour être franc, j'ai eu de la chance que la mise au point tombe à  peu près juste.
Je vais tenter un recadrage, j'ai des pixels à revendre donc pas de  souci pour la qualité. J'aurais préféré avoir un peu plus d'espace au dessus du poisson mais là, à moins d'y retourner, c'est mort. Sur ce, j'arrête de faire dévier le fil


----------



## lmmm (18 Septembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (29 Septembre 2013)

:sleep:


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Septembre 2013)

C'est la fin de la saison,va falloir gratter les fonds de tiroirs.


----------



## lmmm (1 Octobre 2013)




----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2013)

Le contexte économique n'aidant pas, nous sommes contraints de clore ce fil et nous vous invitons dès maintenant à nous faire partager vos macro sur PVPBP Les cimaises ou Le labo de PVPBP.

La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.


----------

